# Ashy's Oathbound Campaign, OOC [ARCHIVED]



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

NEW IC thread
NEW OOC thread

Here begins the OOC thread...

I just wanted to let everyone know a few things before we start, so that everyone involved will make sure they know what they are getting in to with me as a DM.

1. I *far* favor story over rules, and as such, I try and keep the mechanics as transparent as possible. Also, to this end, I would gladly sacrifice a rule or two in the name of a furthering the story, so please bear that in mind.  Rule 0 *is* in effect.  
(as a sub-note to this, please continue, as you were in the other thread, to post your OOC notes at the bottom of the IC text - that is perfect!)

2. I like big, flashy stories, so do not hesitate to play your character to this.  Generally, the crux of my worlds (in Oathbound especially) tend to be mightily effected by the actions of the characters - all of your decisions (for good or ill) will have ramifications that your characters will see in their lifetimes.  

3. Because of the nature of PbPost games, I will have to institute a couple of guidelines (I hesitate to say rules, 'cause I am so anti-rule oriented).  However, here they are:


Your party will have a recognized party leader and second-in-command
I will require at least one post *each weekday*, unless there is a good reason for this not to happen
When you are presented with a combat scenario, the party has one day (real time) to discuss a plan; if a plan has not been decided at the end of that time, it is up to the party leader to state the action of the party
While the group is completely welcome to act as individuals in any scenario, any group action must be filtered up to the party leader, who then posts the collective actions of the party
If the party leader is not present, the second-in-command takes over in his absence
Please make sure you are ok (and if so, post as much below) with these guidelines before we begin.  Also, I would like volunteers for party leader and second-in-command.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Ashy! Good luck with your campaign - Oathbound sounds really cool.

I'm popping in to collar Ferrix - he expressed an interested in a game I'm starting up and a spot has opened up for him. Good luck to you all and I'll be cheering from the sidelines!

Ferrix... OOC


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2004)

Will be getting Faustus up shortly 

same creation guidelines correct?  starting gold being lower than normal, 35pnt buy, etc.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

Correct - if you want, you can copy Faustus over just as he is...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2004)

done... let's roll


----------



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok - don't forget to answer the question above, as well as put in your vote for party leader and 2nd in command...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ok - don't forget to answer the question above, as well as put in your vote for party leader and 2nd in command...




hehe

Faustus Ignazio for Party Leader
Why should you pick Faustus for party leader?  Faustus is an active man, always out to make the story.  His quick wit and lack of self-preservation make him an ideal candidate for dealing with those tough problems that come along, as well as providing a sharp repartee for each and every step.  When it comes to dealing with others his charm and social graces are undeniable, if sometimes a bit eccentric.

Tristan Eransiel for 2nd
A good contrast to Faustus, Tristan is a decision maker but much more of a calm head.  He gets things done.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

Cool -thanks!


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 11, 2004)

**Baja is up in the Rogue's Gallery**

Me Baja fink that Baja best choice for leaderer of da team! 

Me Baja also fink vat Baja should be seconded leaderer also!

Me Baja.... Uh... Me Baja am just hungry really.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 11, 2004)

::chuckle::  Ok - I will be starting the game on Thursday with whatever characters are posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  If others come in after, I should be able to work them in without too much trouble.

Oh, and I edited the first post a little to make the "one post a day" bit only apply during the weekdays - I don't believe in mussing up folks' weekends.    If you want to post on the weekends, you can of course - it just won't be a requirement.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll accept a nomination for second in command (I get to strike dramatic poses and tell the team leader that they can't go on away missions, right?), and since nobody else seems better suited I will second Baja's nomination of himself for team leader


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 11, 2004)

Julian is posted...
 Although he would accept any nomination for leadership or 2nd in charge his years spent studying in the monastary has best suited him to not lead but to offer advice when needed....
 Perhaps it would be best if he would be 2nd in charge...especially if Baja is in charge...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2004)

we seem to have lost all of our spellcasters and retained all of our melee fighters.  This could cause a slight difficulty.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> we seem to have lost all of our spellcasters and retained all of our melee fighters.  This could cause a slight difficulty.




I could shift around to a caster type, if Ashy would let me I'd love to play that druid I was hoping to play in Kahuna's with the UA variants.  Or I can work something else up.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 11, 2004)

Yea, I've been looking this over as well.  I was hoping that a couple of other folks from the old game would jump in, but it seems they're not about as much any more.  Ferrix, I am pretty much game with anything - go ahead and toss him into the RG as well - you can play him, no prob.  I say keep Faustus in there, too, I might let you play two characters, if you would like.

I really wanted to get started, but I guess I will have to call for a couple of other players...  Thoughts?  Ideas?  Opinions?

EDIT: Actually, I think that (unless anybody has a problems with it) that I will open up the game to spellcasting types only and I will just drop them into the game once they get ready.  That way, we can still start tomorrow, and still get the spellcasters we need.  Ferrix, it is up to you whether you play the druid or Faustus.

I *could* play an NPC spellcaster, but I would rather not.  Gang - let me know what you think ASAP so I can post a notice to garner new players, if that is what we decide to do.

Also, since I was not around then, could someone post the exact character creation rules that KB was using?  Thanx!!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2004)

*KB's Creation Guidelines*

35 pnt buy
7th Level
10,000gp in equipment (and beware the sifter)
Starting age should be around 20-23 years, (thus excluding dwarves, elves, and gnomes as viable race options)
Rules are 3.5 w/some holdovers

KB was open to a bunch of 3rd party stuff and didn't list anything other than the above really


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2004)

Ashy, I had wanted to use both druid variants from UA, the druidic avenger and the one that replaced armor prof and wildshape with some monk and ranger like abilities but however realized (now) that it wouldn't really fit the mental image of what i'd like to play now.

I want to play a blind druid and have changed the concept a bit from the original, what I'd like to do is drop the armor proficiencies and the spontaneous summoning for the monk's wisdom to AC and that's it, as I don't see the rest all together fitting.  I'd want to take something along the lines of the vow of poverty, but as the equipment equivalent we're getting is less it would be too much, if we could work something out that'd be great.

If that doesn't fit so well, I've got some other ideas floating around.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2004)

I think that opening up the game to spellcasters would work fine.  One would give us a fair balance if Ferrix goes with some druid type, and probably a couple if he stays with Faustus.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay... ideas for a caster

here's four of them, i'm pretty certain i'd enjoy playing any of the four so let me hear your voice (plus i don't get to play casters that often)

Arius Keld, NG Cloistered Cleric of Boccob 7:  Arius' is a wise sage and a skilled healer, he has minor proficiency with magical items of a wizard.

Sans, NG Druid 7: Sans is a blind wise man, he has an uncanny ear and is surprisingly able to make his way around without help.

Zent Kyllan, LN Battle Sorcerer 6/Eldritch Knight 1: Zent is a sorcerer born in the fields of battle, serving from a young age in the militia he quickly realized his magical talents and put them to use in his wartorn country

Kiera Solstrom, NG Cleric of Pelor 6/Radiant Servant of Pelor 1: Kiera is a pure heart with a wisdom beyond her years and a pious servant of her lord Pelor, grown up on a farm, her family was slaughtered by undead soldiers during a war which raged across her land fought by wizards.  Saved only by the grace of Pelor, she has followed his path as an individual apart from the church.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

deadestdai just gave me a call and told me about this thread.  I didn't know the original adventure but read through this thread.  I'd be willing to play some kind of spellcaster, A Psion or what ever kind the group needs.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> 35 pnt buy
> 7th Level
> 10,000gp in equipment (and beware the sifter)
> Starting age should be around 20-23 years, (thus excluding dwarves, elves, and gnomes as viable race options)
> ...




This sounds fine to me, but nix the stuff about no dwarves, elves, and gnomes - they are back on the board.  I'm open to just about any D20 stuff out there, so long as I have it or you can quote it for me...  Oathbound races, are of course, completely fair game.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Okay... ideas for a caster
> 
> here's four of them, i'm pretty certain i'd enjoy playing any of the four so let me hear your voice (plus i don't get to play casters that often)
> 
> ...




Any of these are cool, though I would need to know just how you propose Sans makes his way around without his eyesight.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> deadestdai just gave me a call and told me about this thread.  I didn't know the original adventure but read through this thread.  I'd be willing to play some kind of spellcaster, A Psion or what ever kind the group needs.




Vendetta, you're a go; please get your character posted ASAP.  Whatever you want, within the guidelines and make it a spellcaster of some sort.

Ferrix, I need to know ASAP if you are running a spellcaster or sticking with Faustus.  If it is the latter, I will open up the game as soon as you post.  I may hold off until Friday if Vendetta thinks he(?) can get a character up by then (please let me know), if not, the first post is tomorrow and Vendetta's character and the next spellcaster in line will fall in line as soon as possible...

Sound good?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

Completely Off-Topic and unrelated, but quick to answer question:

Ashy, which font is that in your sig after the "PbPost Links"?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

i'll drop faustus for one of the above spellcasters


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2004)

Hehe - 'detta is a "he", most definate-ly!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

I can have the character up Friday evening, no problem.

***Edit***

Are you allowing the Expanded Psionics Handbook?
If so, would you mind a Xeph Psion?  (Are you allowing level adjustment races?)

If not, (Don't worry if you don't want to allow a psion) then I'm thinking maybe of a Cleric type using some of the goodies from the Complete Divine.  As an odd man out, a bard?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Completely Off-Topic and unrelated, but quick to answer question:
> 
> Ashy, which font is that in your sig after the "PbPost Links"?
> 
> ...



It's not a font - it is the smallcaps tag.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> i'll drop faustus for one of the above spellcasters




Gotcha - please get your character up by Friday, if at all possible.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I can have the character up Friday evening, no problem.
> 
> ***Edit***
> 
> ...




Excellent.  

I do not have the Expanded Psionics Handbook, but I will give it a look if you want to type it up and send it over.  However, I am thinking that some divine healing might come in mightly handy!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hehe - 'detta is a "he", most definate-ly!




Thanks and understood - you can never be too sure with the internet!    No need to assume and all....


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

On the note of healing, I'll think I'll go with Kiera Solstrom... she'll be up in the rogues gallery in a few


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Groovy...  We'll start tonight then.  

Speaking of days and nights - what times (in general) are each of you online?  If I can gauge when all of the players are online, then I won't come by here 15,000,000 times a day (which I do sometimes) looking for a new post.  Also, that way, I will try and post updates at the same time each day, a time right before the majority of you normally check the boards.  

Me?  I generally online all day at work, but only drop by (and have time to post) in the mornings, at lunch, in the late afternoon, and at night after the kids go to bed.  Basically:

7:00 AM CST
11:00 AM - 12:00 PM CST
3:30 PM CST
(after) 9:00 PM CST

Thanks!

Oh - and Vendetta - since we have a cleric now, can you please run with an arcane-type caster?  Thanx!!!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

WOW!  I see that Kiera is already up!  That's pretty quick, Ferrix!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> It's not a font - it is the smallcaps tag.




[smallcaps]Ah, thank you.[/smallcaps] 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

[smallcaps]you're most welcome![/smallcaps]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, characters roll out of my brain like a spilled bag of rice... will have description, background, etc. up tonight


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Oh - and Vendetta - since we have a cleric now, can you please run with an arcane-type caster?  Thanx!!!



  No psion... well, guess I'll do a sorcerer since I'm already playing a wizard in another game.  

Maybe I can prestige into something for variety


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Vendetta, do you *really, really, really* want to play a psion???


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Speaking of days and nights - what times (in general) are each of you online?




My schedule will change once my classes start up again in a couple of weeks, but until then I'm most commonly online early in the morning and in the evenings.

8-10 AM Arizona Time (Mountain without daylight savings)
8-11 PM Arizona Time

very roughly.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

Well... i've owned the books since the first version of the psionics came out and haven't gotten to play one...

but, as a DM I know I don't like to have people running stuff from books I don't have.  I'll go with a sorcerer type and prestige into something, I think.  Deadestdai has my Tome and Blood, but I can get that...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Well... i've owned the books since the first version of the psionics came out and haven't gotten to play one...
> 
> but, as a DM I know I don't like to have people running stuff from books I don't have.  I'll go with a sorcerer type and prestige into something, I think.  Deadestdai has my Tome and Blood, but I can get that...




EDIT: nevermind, I'm feeling generous.  Play what you want, but I will very likely want details from you out of the book until I can get my hands on a copy.  Deal?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

currently my schedule is pretty open but once school gets rolling at the start of september i'll probably check in the mornings before class and in the evenings/late night after class.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, so far it sounds like early in the AM or late in the PM.    Gotcha.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> EDIT: nevermind, I'm feeling generous.  Play what you want, but I will very likely want details from you out of the book until I can get my hands on a copy.  Deal?




You can find the updated Psionic rules in the SRD here.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, Ferrix!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

np, SRD is a lovely thing...


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 12, 2004)

SWEET!  That is a great site.  
WOOT, I get to play a Psion.  (Hehe, it would be funny if Ashy kills me right off .  "Oh, too bad.  If you'd like, you can make another character and join us, perhaps a sorcerer? HAHAHA)


----------



## Ashy (Aug 13, 2004)

Nah - I won't do that....

.....at least not RIGHT away.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 13, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> SWEET!  That is a great site.
> WOOT, I get to play a Psion.  (Hehe, it would be funny if Ashy kills me right off .  "Oh, too bad.  If you'd like, you can make another character and join us, perhaps a sorcerer? HAHAHA)




Whoever said Ashy was gonna be the one to knock ya off ;-)


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 13, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Groovy...  We'll start tonight then.
> 
> Speaking of days and nights - what times (in general) are each of you online?  If I can gauge when all of the players are online, then I won't come by here 15,000,000 times a day (which I do sometimes) looking for a new post.  Also, that way, I will try and post updates at the same time each day, a time right before the majority of you normally check the boards.
> 
> ...





Umm... Am on mostly after 5pm PST during the week and only then fleetingly. After that, it all depends on what the evening has planned. Otherwise, weekends are pretty whenever-ish really.....
(BTW - wanted to let you know that it's my wife's birthday Monday, so probably won't post Sunday or Monday.  )


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 13, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Whoever said Ashy was gonna be the one to knock ya off ;-)




Yeah! Baja might get hungry and see yer character as a snack!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 13, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Umm... Am on mostly after 5pm PST during the week and only then fleetingly. After that, it all depends on what the evening has planned. Otherwise, weekends are pretty whenever-ish really.....
> (BTW - wanted to let you know that it's my wife's birthday Monday, so probably won't post Sunday or Monday.  )




Sounds cool, just make sure you can squeeze in a post a day!  

Understood about Sunday and Monday...  Many wishes for a happy day for your missus.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 13, 2004)

Since Ferrix and Vendetta are so close to having their characters posted, I think that I will wait on them to begin.  The initial post is basically ready, but I would rather include their characters (which should only require some minor edits) from the beginning than shoe-horn them in and possibly make them wait.  As soon as they post their characters and I read them over, we'll begin.  (I hope tomorrow)...


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Sounds like more of my RLG players are playing more here then in RL....ahh the joys of the internet.
 Well am on most evenings (pst) and for a quick check in mornings...so posting daily is ok with me.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 13, 2004)

Kiera is set and ready to roll...

linked here


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 13, 2004)

Posted my character in the Rogues gally.  I rushed his history to get it up by today (Friday) as it is now 1:22 AM Friday Morning (and I have to be at work in a few hours) So please forgive me with my rather lame purchases, power choices and backstory.  I just didn't want everyone to be waiting on me when Ashy said he'd be able to start Friday once characters were turned in.

Thanks all for letting me join you and I hope I learned good Powers that will help the party...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks, gang!  All the characters look great - I'll be posting the beginning soon.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Just posted the intro - time to start playin'!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

group leader... church of pelor... i feel blessed 

cool intro btw, not what i had expected and it's fun to get dumped in right from the start


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks!  Glad you like!  Time to get busy postin'!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

posted an addendum to my characters history for other peoples knowledge of her, it's at the very bottom "Other Player Knowledge" as asked for in the IC thread.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks great - thanks!    Everyone, please follow suit.  

Ferrix - when ya gonna post in the IC thread?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

ALL: something that I toyed with but decided not to insert was a small measure of resentment in the party: primarily that Xerxes was chosen as second-in-command over Tristan.  I don't want it to be a party-seperating kind of issue, obviously, but I do think that it would add a certain spice of drama to the group (much like in real life, it is certain that the remainder of the characters would cast their lots on one side or the other, but would all still work together as a unit.  There would be a shadow of resentment there, however, which IMHO would lead to some cool roleplaying.

Your thoughts?  I do not want to impose this unless EVERYONE is cool with it.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh - one last thing: the URL printed in the pictures (such as the one posted in the IC thread) is strictly off-limits.  (Don't want any future surprises spoiled....)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ferrix - when ya gonna post in the IC thread?




On my way... so much stuff to get caught up on now that boards are back up... and i've been up since 8:30 this morning which is highly unusual for me so i'm a little off.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool - I'm just excited!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2004)

I like the in group tension stuff, it really adds party dynamic to it.  I think the greatest example of this I've seen in a game was in a game where we had a human fighter and a human paladin who were half brothers (the fighter being the bastard child of the paladin's mother who was a duchess).  However no one knew but them, and the fighter made his best effort to keep it that way.  There was also the slight twist that the fighter was more lawful evil than lawful neutral when the paladin wasn't around, but tried to live up the example of his brother when he was around.

I love interesting party dynamic.

Kiera I see have throwing her vote originally in with Tristan as second in command, feeling that the psions powers are a bit too similar to arcane magic that they invoke in her the same distrust.  So there is tension between the 1st and the 2nd in command.  Perhaps someone in the church decided this to give an example to Kiera of a good arcane caster/psion to lead her away from the anger with which she can react to arcane casters which could eventually lead her down a darker path.

Okay, so more and more ideas pour out!  Yay!  Can ya tell I'm all for it.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 16, 2004)

I could go along with the tension.  Tristan doesn't have any real desire for power over the others, but has trouble placing his faith in powers beyond his understanding.  He prefers things he can touch and see, like steel.  He accepts Kiera as leader because it makes sense as agents of Pelor, but Xerxes' mental powers are a bit too much for him, and he would have prefered a more martial second in command (understandably not Baja, but he or Julian would have done).  There isn't so much a sense of bitterness at being passed over in him as a desire for someone more solid to rely on.  He will follow orders from the second, but is more likely to question them on matters of physical combat than he would Kiera's orders.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

Cool - these are the ideas that I had hoped I was reading into your characters from the info you posted.  

Waiting on the rest of the party....


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

1)  I've added an "Other Players' Knowledge" Section to my character "sheet" in the Rogues Gallery and some information on the Xeph as a people and a couple notes about that as it pertains to Xerxes specifically.

2) As for the tension, Xerxes will not wish to cause problems between party members.  He will take these "tensions" badly in that he won't know how to deal with them fully and will be torn between his responsibility to the mission as Second in Command and to the group of people he now has come to feel is his family.  He'll be openly depressed when such tensions arise.  However, he does feel that his job as second is to advise Kiera and it is doubtful that anyone else can do so as well as he can (Being the most intelligent, character sheet stats wise only, mind you, in the party)


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

So is that a yes or a no, Vendetta?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

ashy, i had forgotten to distribute some of my skill points, I had noticed tristan had skill points sunk in Knowledge (forge), is that a possibility or should we start with a clean slate in that department? (i.e. no skill points just our base modifier, until we start learning about it firsthand?)

this would be important for my post, since as group leader, she would have taken some care to prepare a bit more in her research.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, yes.  That works.  I was just sort of saying what I'd be doing in this.  I'm all for the RP and something like this will probably pop up anyway


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

you know, this is the first group i've had in some time where the leaders are the wisest and the smartest, usually it ends up being one of the fighter types.  go figure eh?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Oh, yes.  That works.  I was just sort of saying what I'd be doing in this.  I'm all for the RP and something like this will probably pop up anyway




-lost on turn two (errr one)

agh... *whacks head into wall, gotta read who the poster is before i go responding*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> ashy, i had forgotten to distribute some of my skill points, I had noticed tristan had skill points sunk in Knowledge (forge), is that a possibility or should we start with a clean slate in that department? (i.e. no skill points just our base modifier, until we start learning about it firsthand?)
> 
> this would be important for my post, since as group leader, she would have taken some care to prepare a bit more in her research.




Ferrix,  I'll let you slip out to a maximum of 12 for that skill, but the additional slots will cost double.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Oh, yes.  That works.  I was just sort of saying what I'd be doing in this.  I'm all for the RP and something like this will probably pop up anyway




Groovy.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> you know, this is the first group i've had in some time where the leaders are the wisest and the smartest, usually it ends up being one of the fighter types.  go figure eh?




  I hope you'll see a difference in the game as well.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ferrix,  I'll let you slip out to a maximum of 12 for that skill, but the additional slots will cost double.




12 ranks? is it considered a class skill?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

12 ranks, correct.  Think of it as an unusual bonus skill, but yes, essentially, it is a class skill.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> 12 ranks, correct.  Think of it as an unusual bonus skill, but yes, essentially, it is a class skill.




cool, since my max rank is currently 10 wouldn't that be the cap?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

No need to worry about a cap on **this** skill.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Ferrix
> you know, this is the first group i've had in some time where the leaders are the wisest and the smartest, usually it ends up being one of the fighter types. go figure eh?





			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> I hope you'll see a difference in the game as well.



HA!  My character is *way* smarter than I am.  We'll be running around in circles in no time!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 17, 2004)

Just to confirm, the first 10 ranks in knowledge(Forge) did not have to purchased with skill points, correct?  It's just any ranks beyond ten that need to be purchased.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just to confirm, the first 10 ranks in knowledge(Forge) did not have to purchased with skill points, correct?  It's just any ranks beyond ten that need to be purchased.




Correct.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

about the survival skill, it does let you determine some direction... they rolled intuit direction into survival when they removed it from 3.5


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

That's wierd - it said nothing about it in the 3.5 SRD...  Ok, basically, you figure that the setting suns are west/westerly.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Ferrix - can you drop me an email, please?

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com

Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Has anyone heard from deadestdai???


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll give him a call for you.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Just wondering...


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2004)

He's been busy but said he'd post tonight before bed, so all's good.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Groovy - thanks a ton.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm here!

Wasn;'t able to get to a PC when I got home, but I'll leave yer a post the nu!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Er...ok!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2004)

Is there room for one of the KB originals to join in again or is this full, full. I was off for about a month (I'm a new father, woohoo!) but I'm back at work now and can commit to a post a workday.

My character was Kyron Shadowstalker the luminous LG spontaneous caster cleric.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2004)

Alternatively I'd be fine with coming up with a sorcerer, rogue, or druid if that'd be more appropriate for the group/game to avoid class duplication with the Pelor cleric.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Voadam,

First, congrats on the new arrival.  Second, you are most welcome to join in and can even use your character as is; I think that it will make a good fit.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> (I'm a new father, woohoo!)




Congrats! And welcome back.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> First, congrats on the new arrival.  Second, you are most welcome to join in and can even use your character as is; I think that it will make a good fit.




1st Thanks, I'm a proud papa now.
2nd Great I will post Kyron in the rogue's gallery.

All 3.5 spells or a mix as in KBs? Endure elements, haste, and  resist elements came up as issues, although it looks like no haste casters now.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent - a mix is fine, but you may have to type something up if I cannot get my hands on it.    Feel free to insert yourself into the game - we have not moved that far yet, and you should be able to jump in with no problem.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 19, 2004)

Extra healing is always welcome 

(Especially with my low AC and HPs)

WELCOME


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 19, 2004)

You made it afterall! Welcome back! Congrats on the new screaming person in yer family - I'm due mine in about 3 months..... *shivers*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

You get used to it....

I've got five myself.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh - something that I encourage players to do in my games - feel free to describe the "casting effects" of your spells (i.e. what the spells look like, feel like, smell like, etc.) and feel free to "angle" these spell casting effects to suit your character (for instance, an endure elements spell cast by a cleric of Pelor would likely look, sound, feel and smell very differently than the same spell cast by a priest of a demonic cult).  The only caveat to this is where the spell might do damage or affect and unwilling target - obviously, you should feel free to describe the *casting* of the spell, but once it is cast, I take over, but I will be sure and maintain consistency with the spell description.

For instance, you might post:
Kiera whispered a prayer between clenched teeth as the beholder bore down upon her.  Suddenly, her face was awash with divine light as the clouds above her parted with what sounded light the long-off fanfare of heavenly trumpets.  The smell of a freshly mowed meadow in the height of summer filled the air as the clouds grew red with the omnious portent of her _flame strike_.

Then I would respond:
The clouds ripped apart with what could only be divine fury and a deafening crack as a column of white-hot light spilled down from the sky, totally engulfing the beholder.  Sunlight seemingly from the eye of Pelor himself stabbed through the abomination's core, white hot flames tinged with red hungrily licking at its spherical form.  Suddenly, the light was gone, leaving dancing motes before the eyes of all that beheld it and a warm, soothing sensation radiated out from where only moments before stood a pillar of pure conflagration.

The beholder, now little more than a pile of smoldering slag and a few charred and broken eyestalks, was no more...

'Zat cool with everybody?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 19, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> 'Zat cool with everybody?




I shall be sure to follow those guidelines with ALL my spellcasting


----------



## Voadam (Aug 19, 2004)

All right, I'll use a little more description and poetic license next time so it is not just "I cast x"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

Alright, will do.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

Please understand, this is just a suggestion.  If you feel that it is a burden, or are in a hurry (or just plain don't want to) no need to worry about it.    The main thing here is to have fun.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

blasted double post...


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2004)

Now I wish I had spell thingies to play with.....

*sniffle*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Now I wish I had spell thingies to play with.....
> 
> *sniffle*




trust me gods are too much of a hassle... you have to steal your powers from the gods... errr ooops


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Now I wish I had spell thingies to play with.....
> 
> *sniffle*




Baja could always pick up a level of wizard.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Baja could always pick up a level of wizard.





O! That would fit his character about as well as him learning to swim!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

*the DM scribbles down some notes and giggles with evil malice...*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *the DM scribbles down some notes and giggles with evil malice...*




great, just great...

*sneakily gets out the eraser and goes to town*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

better get some white-out in case he's using pen.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Vendetta (Aug 20, 2004)

well... I'm lost.  And I'm not finding my Psionic powers useful yet.  I keep looking at my list and thinking "What the heck did I take that for, what can I use it for?"  hehe


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> better get some white-out in case he's using pen.




could be that erasable pen, plus if i rub hard enough i'll just remove layers of the paper which eventually removes normal pen


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> well... I'm lost.  And I'm not finding my Psionic powers useful yet.  I keep looking at my list and thinking "What the heck did I take that for, what can I use it for?"  hehe




ah the lack of having a set spell/power known list as a cleric... how refreshing it is


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> well... I'm lost.  And I'm not finding my Psionic powers useful yet.  I keep looking at my list and thinking "What the heck did I take that for, what can I use it for?"  hehe




Well, we haven't done too much yet.  I keep looking at my sword and thinking, gee I'd like to swing it at something.  Tristan was posted over 5 months ago and has yet to draw his blade in anger.  So keep hope alive, and perhaps someday you will use one of your powers


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

was it really that long ago?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> was it really that long ago?




That's what the old thread says.  Tristan was (I believe) the first character posted.  March 13, 2004.  I believe you came in a little later after a few of the original respondants dropped out.

edit: sorry, second character, after Julian who has been around even longer than Tristan.  Faustus was posted in April, so it's been "only" four months at your end


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Should I ditch the horse and riding gear from my equipment list because of how we arrived here?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Should I ditch the horse and riding gear from my equipment list because of how we arrived here?




Nah, the horse could have been carried with us. . . some in my pack and some in Baja's. . .and we'll put the head in your bedroll one night.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, we haven't done too much yet.  I keep looking at my sword and thinking, gee I'd like to swing it at something.  Tristan was posted over 5 months ago and has yet to draw his blade in anger.  So keep hope alive, and perhaps someday you will use one of your powers




No need to fret - you all have done well in your selections - there will be much more to do very soon.    Generally, I can move as quick as you guys can - so you should feel free to set the pace.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, the horse could have been carried with us. . . some in my pack and some in Baja's. . .




You are way too worried about rations. Remember we have a cleric who can create food for those of you whose PC race needs to eat. And besides, if you can't cath those lizards, bodies are literally right in front of us for the eating


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Should I ditch the horse and riding gear from my equipment list because of how we arrived here?




Sorry - what you have on your sheet is what you have now.  No switching, unless it is done in character.  That horse may well become a burden out here...

..or maybe a snack...

...for you *OR something else*!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> You are way too worried about rations. Remember we have a cleric who can create food for those of you whose PC race needs to eat. And besides, if you can't cath those lizards, bodies are literally right in front of us for the eating




Let me know if your character is thinking along those lines, ok?  (and yes, I am completely serious).


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> well... I'm lost.  And I'm not finding my Psionic powers useful yet.  I keep looking at my list and thinking "What the heck did I take that for, what can I use it for?"  hehe




It's funny, when I was originally picking my domains, I was thinking 3.5 endure elements? when am I ever going to be in the desert or heavy snow, what a waste of a limited spell known choice. I decided the sun domain was appropriate despite that spell selection and now I'm really glad I have it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Let me know if your character is thinking along those lines, ok?  (and yes, I am completely serious).




No that was just an OOC joke. My LG cleric does not eat (one of the traits of the luminous race), let alone suggest cannibalism.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Excellent - a mix is fine, but you may have to type something up if I cannot get my hands on it.    Feel free to insert yourself into the game - we have not moved that far yet, and you should be able to jump in with no problem.




I've decided I'm going to stick with all 3.5 versions of spells so that it is easier to remember and I only have to go to one srd to look them up.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> It's funny, when I was originally picking my domains, I was thinking 3.5 endure elements? when am I ever going to be in the desert or heavy snow, what a waste of a limited spell known choice. I decided the sun domain was appropriate despite that spell selection and now I'm really glad I have it.




LOL!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> No that was just an OOC joke. My LG cleric does not eat (one of the traits of the luminous race), let alone suggest cannibalism.




::chuckle::  No, that's not what I meant.  Basically, just let me know if the thought that you posted above runs across your character's mind.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> ::chuckle::  No, that's not what I meant.  Basically, just let me know if the thought that you posted above runs across your character's mind.



Now that its in my thoughts I'll post something IC.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Groovay...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

The way die rolls have been handled in e-mail games I've done before was the players posted their actions and modifiers and the dm used an online dice roller and posted the results.

Is that how you want to handle it?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

yup - check the thread and you'll see how I do it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2004)

"Baja did his best to nod and look like he was both understanding and paying attention to the holy man person. But he wasn't. He heard "Baja, were the Lizards red and little? - catch a few. - FOOD - blood - I do not eat (!!??) - sprain you (!?) - you are a horse (!?) - ride on Keira (?) - FOOD FOR YOU - somethingsomethingsomething" Though the main gist of it was that he should hunt the little red lizard things and ride Keira. (He wasn't sure she'd like that, but..... okay."

  Damn you! I laughed so hard and unexpectedly I choked on my own saliva and my lungs are still burning. Good thing I was at home and not at work when I read this.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

I was at home as well - and I am STILL chuckling.....    Very, very funny stuff!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah... I was laughing my @$$ off too... my god that was funny.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 21, 2004)

*sheepish*

Hehe - expect more.....


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

*yea!!!!*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2004)

Dedestdai,

Looking at Baja's sheet he has 5 ranks in both survival and intuit direction. In 3.5 Intuit direction and wilderness lore were folded into survival. So it looks like you have 5 ranks to pump up survival or to spread around your other skills.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 21, 2004)

Ooooo... Thanks mate! Hrm..... Now what to do with those five whole points extra?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

One quick thing: I tend to be very ticky about character knowledge.  As such, something that I tell one character is not necessarily known to the others unless it is shared amongst them.  To do this, you can simply repost what I wrote to you, or ask me to edit the spoiler tag; alternatively, you should feel free to only reveal what you would like to by working it into your own posts.  Nevertheless, I will assume that unless an individual character informs the party of any information, then the party is completely ignorant of said information.

'Zat sound fair?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2004)

seems fair enough, did any of us break this one yet?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

Hurh?  Break this one?  I don't follow....

No one has done anything wrong; I am just beginning to see that not all the info I'm passing out is being distributed (which is fine with me - it is the character's call, after all), and I just wanted to let everyone know what my thoughts were on the subject.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah, I meant did anyone breach that rule... yeah, not distributing knowledge sort of happens a lot of times until it becomes quite pressing


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2004)

*sniff sniff* so little posting on the weekends... WHERE IS EVERYONE!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm here, but I'm good with moving on.  If you wish I can make a pity post though.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, remember - that I only require posts on weekdays - I like giving folks the weekend off.  Just so happens that it is raining here today, so I am inside a fair amount; usually wild horses can't get me in from the yard.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2004)

heheh... it's okay, i just end up having very little to do on most weekends so i kick around inside

ashy e-mail for ya


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

Cool - I'll scope it in a bit.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2004)

What is the radiance power of the radiant servant of Pelor? Are you constantly glowing like a bonfire? Kyron and Kiera are very similar powers wise it seems.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What is the radiance power of the radiant servant of Pelor? Are you constantly glowing like a bonfire? Kyron and Kiera are very similar powers wise it seems.




That'd be the continual light cast on her breastplate, which the radiant servant of pelor's radiance ability doubles the illumination area and heightens it to 4th level.  Thus a 40/80 ft. radius of light from her breastplate.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2004)

I can't help it...

I have to say it...

Kiera's headlights are on

*waits for the ritual beating*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2004)

beating, nah... just wait till you need healing ;-)


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 22, 2004)

'detta - that was frikken awful..... *shakes head sadly*


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2004)

I didn't want to do it

I had to

it's not my fault

I need help

help...

the glowing brestplate...

help...

*whither*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 22, 2004)

::snicker::


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

> Hrm..... As he chewed, he tried to work out the best way to get on Kiera's back without making her mad.




oh dear me...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

> Heading over to wear the priestess is healing the talking kitten(?), Julian is cautious in his approach, allowing his inate ability to ferret out those that mean ill to guide his next actions. As he draws near he sees the auras of those of his fellows, Kieras glowing white, Baja's pinkish/grey...and the new creatures....
> 
> OOC: detecting evil of course...




Umm, with detect evil you only pick up evil auras, you don't see the auras of those who aren't evil.  And did Ashy say that detect evil is for supernatural evil/powerful evil not your everyday run of the mill evil or was that another game?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Umm, with detect evil you only pick up evil auras, you don't see the auras of those who aren't evil.  And did Ashy say that detect evil is for supernatural evil/powerful evil not your everyday run of the mill evil or was that another game?




That must have been another game.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2004)

Could have been Kahuna Burger.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Umm, with detect evil you only pick up evil auras, you don't see the auras of those who aren't evil.  And did Ashy say that detect evil is for supernatural evil/powerful evil not your everyday run of the mill evil or was that another game?




That was Kahuna Burger's Oathbound game with the same characters.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Umm, with detect evil you only pick up evil auras, you don't see the auras of those who aren't evil.  And did Ashy say that detect evil is for supernatural evil/powerful evil not your everyday run of the mill evil or was that another game?




Please see the OOC: note on the following post for my official ruling on the subject.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1718876&postcount=81

I hope everyone will be cool with that. I've actually ruled in favor of the characters a bit on this one.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

ah... cool   I like the effects


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Best guess on the joke - 



Spoiler



Our new pal, a feline with a metal 'crookpaw'. . .hmm, could it be p-kitty?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



I can't believe Piratecat is going to be our NPC guide to the Forge. Is PC a transmuter who if we tick him off can polymorph us into embarrasing but funny PC races. That's the best analogue I can come up with for his moderator powered title and avatar changing retaliation antics.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



something about piratecat?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Ashy: 



Spoiler



I have no idea.  Only thing I could think of was Crookshanks from Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban



Hey Ashy.  When I chose my powers, I didn't know we would have a second cleric in the party (the thread was looking for a caster type because there were no casters.  Kiera came at that time, but I didn't know another cleric would join) and chose two level three powers to "heal" myself to help take some of the pressure off of Kiera and healing for the rest of the group.  Body Adjustment heals me and Body Purification cures ability score loss.  With two clerics, I don't think I need to have these two powers and would probably be much more beneficial to the party with something else, doubly so since these powers only work on self.  If they helped a target, I'd not be asking to swap them out.  

Can I please at least swap out one of them?  Both would be preferable, but I'll settle for one.  Well... actually, I'll settle for none if that is what you judge.  I hate to ask this after the game has started.  I've not used either of them yet and I'd really like to use those slots for something more beneficial to the group, being the only "sorcerer/wizardy type non healing/clericy type caster"


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

Vendetta - no problem, just run your new choices by me first.  

Let it not be said that I am a fair and just DM...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

A few things about combat:

1. Feel free to roll your own initatives, saves, attacks, etc.  Please post the rolls as you post your intended actions.  I will do a summary post and roll all actions up into a single, fluid post and if there are any modifiers, etc, I will add them in at that point (and make any subsequent rulings, changes, and whatnot).

2. During combat, please use the title field when posting.  Put your character's name followed by your hit points (Current/Total) and AC, in the following manner:

*Fred, HPs: 12/60, AC: 5*

3. Making/using battle plans: If your characters want to have "pre-defined" battle plans (i.e. "Enact battle plan: COBRA" - which means that each character already knows what he/she is suppossed to do), I fully support that effort.  I think that it works with your group in particular, given your background, but I often encourage the use of this sort of tactic in general.  So much so, in fact, that I will often offer a synergy bonus to combat for the characters (the exact bonus depends on the situation, but it is always at least +1 to all attack rolls and saves).  Obviously, this requires a bit more effort on the part of the players, but I think it goes to building a solid and strong party in the long run.  Feel free to use this thread to compose and create any battle plans.  

If you do not use battle plans, then I highly advise you informing your party members of your actions in combat.  This, in effect, does two things: first, it by necessity keeps combat from becoming the old "I hit, I did 12 points of damage" routine and encourages continued role-play throughout the combat encounter.  Second, it generally helps your character from accidentially (or often unknowingly) running into the area of effect of a _fireball_, for instance.  (Please note that Listen checks and the like will still apply (I can't make it all safe and cozy now, can I?   ))

Basically, I treat your character's actions in the same way I treat their knowledge - unless your character actively shares their intentions with the rest of the party, then the rest of the party, simply put, is ignorant of those intentions.  

EDIT: After reading hafrogman's post, I decided that this needed a bit of clarification.  If your actions are something that you are fairly sure that all of the party can see and/or hear (i.e. raising your hammer to the heavens and screaming a war cry) feel free to leave that part out of spoilers.  However, if you are doing something a bit more mental or skill focused in nature (i.e. running over the magical forumulae for the dimensions of a wall of blades or harnassing your inner ki for a stunning blow) then post that sort of thing in spoilers.  

Hopefully, that makes a bit more sense.

Thanks, hafrogman, for bringing that to light!

I think that is it, but I feel like I am forgetting something...    Anywho, let me know how that sounds to everyone.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

hafrogman - illuminating through ignorance since 1982! 

Glad to be of assistance, Ashy 

I hope my spoilers are in the right place now, but I was mostly guessing.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

I've just been lookin' around - man!  How many games are you guys all in together???  I'm feelin' a little left out.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I hope my spoilers are in the right place now, but I was mostly guessing.




Looks good - you could have left the part about the eyes non-tagged, IMHO, but you could chock it up to personal preference, I guess.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I figured with my helmet on, nobody could see my eyes 

Lets see, I'm in . . . 4 active games and a few dead ones, and one that should be getting started soon.  You seem to have joined a fair number recently.  You've probably surpassed me.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

True...

I meant with Ferrix, Vendetta and deastdai - you all seem to be in the same games!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Let's see, this might actually surprise me

Running Games:
Slate Vaslet in Tales Around the Campfire by Sparky
Derrik Forgehammer in The Lost Patriarch by DralonXitz
Trekt Loreseeker in Magic Kingdom for Sale by Isida Kep'Tukari
Donner Hund in The Darkness That Comes Before by Erekose13
Aerion Turin Aelshien in Age of Mortals: The Knights of Solamnia by Creamsteak
Daithi'Rah in The Heroes of Mergovie: Village of Prumen by DarkMaster
Lochan Aravinda in Vielna: The Aeterian Expedition by Kalanyr
Kaerick in Cydra: Hatching Chaos by theJester
Kunst Ruhe in Heroes of Vesper Peaks (LEW) by Creamsteak

Up-and-coming Games:
Gnome shaman in Dawnforge by Tailspinner
Glangim in Twisted Infinity by Wrahn
Leon Tigerfoot in Yet Another Eberron Game by Spidertrag

Half-dead Games:
Kitsch in Freeport:The Problem with Crematoriums by Karl Green

Dead or Retired Games:
Faustus Ignazio in Oathbound: Homecoming by Kahuna Burger
Keys in Planescape: Killing Zander by Dr. Screampunk
Kaes in AU: Lost Dreams by Erekose13


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> I meant with Ferrix, Vendetta and deastdai - you all seem to be in the same games!




Oh... yeah a lot ;-)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone want to set up a battle plan?

I was thinking for being attacked from the sky a good battle plan would be to fall together into closed ranks, protect the most physically vulnerable (I think that's Xerxes).  Some people would utilize ranged weapons, others would protect those using ranged weapons with melee weapons (we should get some long spears for this sort of thing )

Call it Battleplan: Skyshield or something.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

That's the idea!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Skyshield is an okay plan until we're attacked by a dragon  or any other flier with an area effect breath weapon.  Overall I suppose battle plans are a good idea, but I'd say more as an in character guideline than an ooc setup.  What I mean is that you call out the plan name, and the individual characters still act as the see best rather than having Ashy assume actions for us all according to the plan.

So, I'd say skyshield goes : we all set up a defensive area, something like




Spoiler



_


T



Spoiler



_


KXK


Spoiler



_


B



Spoiler



_



Then, if we start getting dive bombed, then either Tristan or Baja or both should be able to reach a creature that attacks anyone in melee.  If they stay out of reach then everyone can switch to ranged combat (at least for a while, I've only got 3 javelins and I think Baja has 5 axes).


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

As for the battle plans... I can toss up some energy walls to limit the directions that we can be attacked... somewhat... things can still come through but will probably get hurt doing so.  I can also entangle a target with Entangling Ectoplasm.  It lasts for five rounds with no save (Though, I do have to make a ranged touch)  I can also pump it to hit more than one target.

As to those of us playing together in a bunch of games...
Well, Ferretguy and Deadestdai and I are all friends here in Sacramento, Ca.  We game together every weekend (usually) in some form or another.  Ferretguy DMs Conan, a martial arts adventure and a Seven Seas adventure (I love that game world).  I DM a 3.5 D&D adventure (which is the adventure we play most frequently and have been for well over a year now and for a couple of years in other D&D adventures I DMed) and a Champions adventure.  Soooooo... we love EnWorld and, well, you know how it is when you get in a game and it drops off... and you look and look for new games... 

so, lately, whenever a game opens up, if it sounds good to one of us, we've been contacting the other guys.  Ferretguy and Deadestdai are two of the greatest men a bloke could ever have for a friend and I'm glad to join them in various adventures.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, that was the idea hafrogman... basically it'd be effective against smaller fliers who don't have the ability to gout us with fire or what not.  What'd be better for that is spreading out.

I had basically called out my plans IC and then mentioned it here.

I've got a crossbow with 20 bolts, and Xerxes can bombard things with magical energy missiles ;-)

It must be nice to actually be able to get into a face to face game 'detta.  I can only do that when I'm back in Maine, even then the games are once every two weeks or so.  Only one of my gaming friends plays here (Hesseroph) and I'm currently not in any games with him.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2004)

I just pretend to be in games. 

Don't mind me.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> so, lately, whenever a game opens up, if it sounds good to one of us, we've been contacting the other guys.  Ferretguy and Deadestdai are two of the greatest men a bloke could ever have for a friend and I'm glad to join them in various adventures.




Well, I must say that I am tres jealous.  I used to have a group like that, but it broke up a few years ago and I have not had a regular "real world" game since...    

Any chance you could let me know as well when a cool game opens up?  I'd love to actually play with you guys!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well, that was the idea hafrogman... basically it'd be effective against smaller fliers who don't have the ability to gout us with fire or what not.  What'd be better for that is spreading out.




And bear in mind that you can always have more than one plan: one against small fliers, one for large fliers, one for spellcasting fliers, etc, etc....


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2004)

How about one for flies as well. Must include the buzzy little tykes lest they feel left out.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

::chuckle::


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

I vote we have a plan for advertising flyers while we're at it.  Those things are damn annoying.

Yes, I realize we could have more than one plan.  I just found that the idea of bunching up against a flying opponent to be antithetical to my DnD playing nature.  If I see winged beasts, I flee in an opposite direction from everyone else and then open up with long ranged attacks


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Understandable....


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

Thing is most of us don't have long ranged attacks ;-)


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd imagine Baja's breath would carry for quite a ways in the right winds though?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Any chance you could let me know as well when a cool game opens up?  I'd love to actually play with you guys!



Sure... uh... I'm going to start GMing a Transformer game if you happen across the Mechamorphesis gamebook... but that's all I know about currently.  Transformers  (The game book is just $15)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

Well there seems to be a cool epic game that Wrahn is getting goi... err right...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sure... uh... I'm going to start GMing a Transformer game if you happen across the Mechamorphesis gamebook... but that's all I know about currently.  Transformers  (The game book is just $15)




Sounds cool - I'll see if I can find that book locally and I will let you know.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well there seems to be a cool epic game that Wrahn is getting goi... err right...




::chuckle::

So - what did everyone think of the summary post?  Too wordy?  Too long?  Did I take too much freedom with your characters?  What?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> ::chuckle::
> 
> So - what did everyone think of the summary post?  Too wordy?  Too long?  Did I take too much freedom with your characters?  What?




Seemed far better than you swing, you miss, tristan swings hits, 13 damage 

I'd have to give two thumbs up!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

I did like your write up, I suppose I would have liked to have seen more of the underpinings.  Not neccesarily in the main body, but summarized behind spoilers at the end or something.  'Cause the description is cool, but I'd still like to know that I did the 13 damage   Still, it's no big deal and I can learn to cope.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll see what I can do; sometimes I don't even make certain rolls - for instance, once the gaunts failed their save against Xerxes' Energy Missile, it was pointless to roll damage for them (given their best hit point total, their particular creature make-up etc, and the damage done by the spell).  I completely understand it in a real game, as it is fun to roll the dice and see what the total number is, but IMHO it is a bit pointless in pbp (in certain situations)....


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2004)

I wondered what my damage was but when the critters fell to the ground in crumbled chunks of Ice, I was pretty darned satisfied with that.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2004)

"Fire shield hot????"

I'm at work and unable to check out the posted picture, is the gaunt flaming or on fire? Can I switch to divine power then instead?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I wondered what my damage was but when the critters fell to the ground in crumbled chunks of Ice, I was pretty darned satisfied with that.




  Glad you like....


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Fire shield hot????"
> 
> I'm at work and unable to check out the posted picture, is the gaunt flaming or on fire? Can I switch to divine power then instead?




No, the gaunt is not on fire- I've just never heard it described that way before...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> No, the gaunt is not on fire- I've just never heard it described that way before...




Oh good then, I thought I had missed an obvious clue.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> No, the gaunt is not on fire- I've just never heard it described that way before...




Well of course it has to be called Fire Shield Hot

This is to distinguish it from Fire Shield Cold and Fire Shield In The Pot Nine Days Old.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 26, 2004)

Yer decription thingy regarding ruiles and postings and so forth was cool. Not care really the exact amount of damage or whatever as long as I'm hitting and doing lots!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very glad to hear it, deadestdai!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Quickly and with deft, precise motions from his fingers, he finds *his subscriptions page and opens up each of the threads therein that have a new post*.




Please 'splain this some more - I thought that the subscriptions feature was no longer working - I need something like this - it will save me a ton of time!


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 26, 2004)

Enjoying the game greatly Ashy!

Unfortunatly I am going off to a course for a few days so will be unable to post....please feel free to auto my character. I will be able to post again on either sunday night or monday morning...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

GREAT!    Will do - have fun!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

posted the round 2 summary - is that better?  More of the info you're lookin' for?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

ACK!   Your subscriptions are not working?  I know a month ago or so they crashed or something and I had to go find all my threads and resubscribe to them.  They did change it around a little... 

Hopefully you just missed the Thread Tools link just above the first post on each page, right next to the Display Modes link but just under the page count links.  Clicking on thread tools opens a menu.  The third line down allows you to save subscriptions... I hope it is working for you.  I can't imagine trying to find my games scrolling around through the various forums...
Hopefully this helps






If you knew all of this, I'm sorry.  Didn't mean to insult you or anything...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Aha!  I did not know you had to resubscribe...  RATS!  Heading out now...  thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Can I ask for a volunteer?  What I would like to do is get one of you to act as an archivist - to go in and copy/paste all of the thread to date (and as we move ahead) and post the doc as a regular (weekly) update here.  That way, we can have a copy of the whole thread from start to finish for reference, or in case anything happens (god forbid) to the boards.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you using Torn Asunder critical hits rules? Story based ad hoc critical damage?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Can I ask for a volunteer?  What I would like to do is get one of you to act as an archivist - to go in and copy/paste all of the thread to date (and as we move ahead) and post the doc as a regular (weekly) update here.  That way, we can have a copy of the whole thread from start to finish for reference, or in case anything happens (god forbid) to the boards.




I can see about getting to work on this.
Nice job on the update by the way.  Thanks


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Are you using Torn Asunder critical hits rules? Story based ad hoc critical damage?




Story-based.  No one's had a crit yet, tho!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can see about getting to work on this.
> Nice job on the update by the way.  Thanks




Thanks! and thanks again!  Glad you enjoyed it!

I gotta tell you guys - I am having a blast!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2004)

Does PC's wound look like ability damage? Ability drain? story based reason for him to be cooky or not make it?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

there is more damage to be healed, and he has the same problem that Baja has.    No reason at all for him not to make it - I kind hope he does, actually.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh good, I thought it was the cracked skull that was the problem, not the poison, the poison's easy


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

There's still some damage (i.e. he's not full on hp), but the rest is the poison.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> _This pain in hole....! Not can move, not can talk, can even feel drool fall onto my neck! And am hungry too!_
> 
> The half-orc was glad though he hadn't been left face-first in the dirt, that way no bugs could crawl up his nose. He tried his best to see what everyone else was doing around him, but couldn't move. Still. A part of him was glad he was stuck like this cos if he weren't, he'd surely have bashed ALL of them flying pukey-wing thingies and left none for anyone else. And that would have been just selfish. But sometimes, he just couldn't help himself when he was fightin'.
> 
> ...




Oh...my...side!!!!  LOL!!!  Yet again, you've done it!!!  I'm cryin' here!!!!  

Ok, guys - is deadestdai this funny in real life???


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ok, guys - is deadestdai this funny in real life???



Only when he is drunk... which is about 90% of the time... so yeah, I guess so... but in all honesty... we all are, we all are 

OK... here are the powers that I wanted to trade out
I want to give up Body Alteration (a self healing power at 3rd level) and take Telekinetic Force (a level 3 telekinisis power)
I also want to give up Body Purification (a self only ability loss heal at 3rd level) and take Energy Ray (a level 1 touch attack power with no save (to a single target only))

As stated before, I took Body Adaption and Body Purification before we got the second cleric to try to take a little of the pressure off of the one we had... but with two, I think the group will benefit with more aggressive power selections for my character.  

*Why I chose these two*
First, My attack do very good damage to five targets but they do all get saves, which could cut my damage in half.  Plus, if we face a single, more powerful critter, I can't hit it with all five missiles... only one... and if it makes the save, I'm not doing a whole lot of damage.  So, even though it is a level 1 power, it has no save and can do more damage.  Like most Psion powers, it can be "pumped" by spending extra power points, so I can make this a rather formidable damage dealer (though, pumping it a lot *really * drains me.  I don't do as much damage as a wizard or sorcerer could, but I am a bit more flexible).

Secondly, I think being able to telekinetically move a max of 300 pounds at this level could be very useful in emergency situations... which, naturally, this will be a waste of a power as we simply wont be in a situation like that... yeah right!   

Would this be ok with you?  (BTW, each level, the Psion can chose any two powers to be known to a maximum level, which for me at psion level 6 is 3rd level) so I don't _have_ to replace the level three with another level three... probably stupid of me not to, but I really think I need an attack that can't be saved against... just in case.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds fine.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks.  I'll edit the character sheet.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

yer welcome!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2004)

*psionic tongues*

From the 3.5 srd

When the effect of a power is essentially the same as that of a spell, the power’s name is simply “Psionic” followed by the name of the spell, and it is alphabetized according to the spell name.

Tongues, Psionic
Telepathy [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Psion/wilder 2
Display: None
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 10 min./level
Power Points: 3
As the tongues spell, except as noted here. This power does not enable you to speak with creatures immune to mind-affecting powers.

Tongues
Divination
Level: Brd 2, Clr 4, Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 10 min./level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: No
This spell grants the creature touched the ability to speak and understand the language of any intelligent creature, whether it is a racial tongue or a regional dialect. The subject can speak only one language at a time, although it may be able to understand several languages. Tongues does not enable the subject to speak with creatures who don’t speak. The subject can make itself understood as far as its voice carries. This spell does not predispose any creature addressed toward the subject in any way.
Tongues can be made permanent with a permanency spell.
Arcane Material Component: A small clay model of a ziggurat, which shatters when the verbal component is pronounced.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks - Xerxes might want to make an Int check before trying this one out.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting that, Voadam.

An INT check... To see if I can understand the strange language or to figure out that it's not an understandable language because that critter is not intelligent...

either way, the Int roll is 16 plus my Int mod of +4, total of 20... boy, I feel smart right now (and, my rolls have all gotten better by a couple each time... I'm liking this trend )


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting that, Voadam.
> 
> An INT check... To see if I can understand the strange language or to figure out that it's not an understandable language because that critter is not intelligent...
> 
> either way, the Int roll is 16 plus my Int mod of +4, total of 20... boy, I feel smart right now (and, my rolls have all gotten better by a couple each time... I'm liking this trend )




I think this quote from tongues might be relevant "Tongues does not enable the subject to speak with creatures who don’t speak."

It seems able to understand common but not speak. Although I could be wrong and its gurgling could be speech in a sentient lizard language we are not aware of.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think this quote from tongues might be relevant "Tongues does not enable the subject to speak with creatures who don’t speak."
> 
> It seems able to understand common but not speak. Although I could be wrong and its gurgling could be speech in a sentient lizard language we are not aware of.




I think that Voadam is pretty close to the mark here, but if you want to give it a try, Vendetta, go ahead...


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2004)

Baja say just eat leg-lizard.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja say just eat leg-lizard.




i'd like to see baja try to eat this lizard like he did the last one ;-)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

I chalk it up to a successful INT roll.. Xerxes figures that the creature cannot speak back and does not Manifest the power... which is what I wanted to know.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja say just eat leg-lizard.




ROTFL!!!!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2004)

*Wild theories*

Or it could be a princess polymorphed into a spider lizard by a spurned enchanter, that would explain its ability to understand common and why it went up to the dashing fighter. Perhaps Tristan should try to kiss it to break the evil enchantment.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Or it could be a princess polymorphed into a spider lizard by a spurned enchanter, that would explain its ability to understand common and why it went up to the dashing fighter. Perhaps Tristan should try to kiss it to break the evil enchantment.




I say it is worth a try... go ahead, Tristian... Pucker up.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

Lol!!!!


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2004)

Hrm.... what would Baja do?

Lizards again, but it sits like a doggie at his friend's feet...... Hrm..... 

This sucks.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2004)

Please don't kill my pet lizard.  I like him.  I hope he doesn't turn out to be evil.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2004)

Baja would really need to test the wind speeds, taste the soils and ask the mytics to make an educated guess.

But seeing as he's thick as two short planks, I can't guarentee anything.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2004)

Baja likes to brain things


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> But seeing as he's thick as two short planks, I can't guarentee anything.






This expression - I LIKE!


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2004)

moving today into a new apartment, will have spotty net access for a couple of days... xerxes, you're on.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

Hope the move goes well, Ferrix!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Please don't kill my pet lizard.  I like him.  I hope he doesn't turn out to be evil.




We do have a paladin with detect evil.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 30, 2004)

Made it back...now know many more methods of digging into people for fun and profit!  Good lord got a lot to catch up on here...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome!  Not too much to catch up on, but you are back just in time for the *NEXT BIG THING (tm)!*


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Welcome!  Not too much to catch up on, but you are back just in time for the *NEXT BIG THING (tm)!*



Did that make anyone else wet their pants?

uh...  me neither   

Welcome back Mr. Massage Therapist


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

::chuckle::


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

Btw Ashy, you should know I'm on Bastion's reviewer list and so I already read the whole Arena book. I expect I will get sent arms and armor before mysteries of Arena so it will be a little while after I get them before I delve into Mysteries. I promise not to let any ooc info intrude into the game if you are using stuff from there.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

No prob - I am mostly working out of Arena now, pulling bits and pieces here and there, but even then, I always change things a bit to suit my own game's needs.    Mysteries will be my last work with Bastion, so after that, we'll be working with the stuff that comes right outta my head!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

"Strangely, Tristan feels the cold much keener now than he did before, almost as if the spell that was cast by Kyron earlier had worn off completely."

Hmm, a magic draining hook beaked pet spider lizard. Why do I picture Baja hurling it at an enemy wizard?

We could call it plan spider throw.

"Baja, spider throw at pointy hat man!"

"Raak! Eeeiiiiii!" Splut.

Hmm, maybe its a one shot plan for emergencies only.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> No prob - I am mostly working out of Arena now, pulling bits and pieces here and there, but even then, I always change things a bit to suit my own game's needs.    Mysteries will be my last work with Bastion, so after that, we'll be working with the stuff that comes right outta my head!




You working with another company then, general freelancing, or going full time with enkwell?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hmm, a magic draining hook beaked pet spider lizard. Why do I picture Baja hurling it at an enemy wizard?




Just be sure that little tidbit o' knowledge stays out of player knowledge (until the appropriate time, that is...)


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hmm, a magic draining hook beaked pet spider lizard.




Why am I suddenly glad I placed my blanket between the lizard and my pack and my armor?  Damn OOC knowledge.  And he's so cute too. 



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> after that, we'll be working with the stuff that comes right outta my head!




I should probably inform you that I am on your brain's preview list.  I get copies of everything you think of faxed to me at home.  Btw, you have a very dirty mind.  *tsk* *tsk*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> You working with another company then, general freelancing, or going full time with enkwell?




Well, my real life job has really picked up and has not left me much time for writing, sadly.  Also, home life is really picking up as well, with two of my five in school now (one in HS and the other in kindegarten) so that keeps me really busy.  I am focusing most of what little time I have on enkwell now, working on stuff that I really want to do, it is slow going, but that is okay for now.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why am I suddenly glad I placed my blanket between the lizard and my pack and my armor?  Damn OOC knowledge.  And he's so cute too.




Speaking of which - here's a pic!  




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I should probably inform you that I am on your brain's preview list.  I get copies of everything you think of faxed to me at home.  Btw, you have a very dirty mind.  *tsk* *tsk*




LOL!  Then what is the *Next Big Thing (tm)*?  There's a level in it for you if you can guess!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

From the rogue's gallery thread Julian has a horse as well so there are two.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> From the rogue's gallery thread Julian has a horse as well so there are two.




WOO HOO!  DM XP!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Speaking of which - here's a pic!
> 
> LOL!  Then what is the *Next Big Thing (tm)*?  There's a level in it for you if you can guess!




Meh, your description is cuter than the picture 

hmm. . . the next big thing. . .

Fiendish Vampire Goats?  Sorry, I'm not at home, so I'm not getting my faxes. . .


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> LOL!  Then what is the *Next Big Thing (tm)*?  There's a level in it for you if you can guess!




The next big thing. Hmm.

Lizard on a stick! don't just brain and eat them on the spot, enjoy the cleanliness that comes from eating lizards on a stick! You can even cook them!

My guess would be 



Spoiler



an army with doomstriders, although I hope you don't include doomstriders, I don't particularly care for mecha or mass combat in D&D



Or could it be a dire, dire, DIRE version of one of the small lizards, come to see how its babies are doing. Then it sees Baja with a pouch full of them.

Ooh! Or a celestial argent servitor flumph, come to guide us on our quest. I bet that's it.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

LOL!!!  Nope - all wrong! No level fo' you!  Speaking of levels, I guess I need to doll out some XP soon, eh?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Nope - all wrong! No level fo' you!  Speaking of levels, I guess I need to doll out some XP soon, eh?




Damn, that means the flumph guide is actually fiendish, I knew our patrons from the intro were playing us false.

I don't have any item creation feats, so just say when we gain a level and I'll be happy not to track xp. Of course later there might be an option for prestige races. . .


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

We get XP?  WOOT!

I don't have a cool job, I don't get faxes... So my guess is going to have to be that it is NOT a White Castle where we can go in, warm up and drop sliders down our throats until we puke.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

*More next big thing guesses*

A gazeebo, no wait, a dread gazeebo, guarding the head of Vecna.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Damn, that means the flumph guide is actually fiendish, I knew our patrons from the intro were playing us false.
> 
> I don't have any item creation feats, so just say when we gain a level and I'll be happy not to track xp. Of course later there might be an option for prestige races. . .




Prestige Races are an option - so, do we want to track XP?  Sound off, gang!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

it matters not to me.  I've been in a few games here and i've never actually gotten a point of XP... it doesn't matter really, as I'm here for the RP not leveling.  Either way works for me.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

I sort of like XP, it allows for individualized rewards, and we do have casters that might end up with creation feats, and there are other things to that xp can be spent on (again, none in our party right now), and some spells have xp costs.  I don't know how prestige races work with XP so I can't comment on that.  Still, if it's too much bother tracking XP, I wouldn't be overly distraught if we dropped it.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

Basically, Prestige Races cost XP (and in my games, they cost in other ways as well )

I, like most of you, could not care a whip about XP, so if everyone is cool with leveling at given points, then I am for that.  However, you guys are worth the extra work, so if the group decides that they want XP then I will make that happen.  Nonetheless, you will level from time to time, regardless....


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Prestige Races are an option - so, do we want to track XP?  Sound off, gang!




Dammit Jim I'm a cleric, not a ranger.

I vote no xp tracking.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll go with leveling whenever you feel like it. Hmm horse is here, forgot about that...geez guess I should read my character sheet more often. Come to think about it, that horse must have been having a fright floating around like we were...damn that'd look weird...of course if you look at the makeup of this party thats not a sight for sore eyes either...

Hmm a guess...how about a troubleshooting team sent from the Great Computer to find traitors that could be hiding in the desert....


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 1, 2004)

No xp is cool by me.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

So far it sounds like a no XP vote...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Hmm a guess...how about a troubleshooting team sent from the Great Computer to find traitors that could be hiding in the desert....




Oh now you are just being paranoid.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm down with just leveling whenever Ashy decides appropriate.

Oh yeah, don't forget about my mule!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Oh now you are just being paranoid.




That was terrible . . . that you posted it before I did.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm down with just leveling whenever Ashy decides appropriate.
> 
> Oh yeah, don't forget about my mule!




Two horses and a mule???    I gotta do something about this...

_*whips up a Sand Sovereign*_

Now, **THAT** should do it!


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 2, 2004)

did it happen that a cleric named Sister Sarah came with this mule?

Damn, maybe I'm showing my age again...

Me Paranoidtm? Just covering all the angles....plus that has just been rereleased as a d20 sytem...must not buy...wait if computer says its good then it must be...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

::chuckle::


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> did it happen that a cleric named Sister Sarah came with this mule?
> 
> Damn, maybe I'm showing my age again...
> 
> Me Paranoidtm? Just covering all the angles....plus that has just been rereleased as a d20 sytem...must not buy...wait if computer says its good then it must be...




I don't think it is d20 or OGL. But I'll bet the computer says you should still be happy about it.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Or else...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Please bear in mind that I will be leaving to go backpacking in a couple of hours...  Won't be back until Monday evening!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2004)

Bah on you people who have stuff to do on the weekends.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

::chuckle::  Wanna come along?  Grab your pack, jump on a plane and comon!  Looks like we'll be hiking in a hurricane anyways!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Just FYI, my backpacking trip has been cancelled, so I will be around this weekend after all.  /


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww... Mate am ever so sorry to hear that - though if hurricaines would have been about it may be for the best, eh?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Ya - you never know what the BIG GUY (tm) has planned for ya.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2004)

I wouldn't say Ferretbloke is all that big to be honest.... He's about 5'2" or something!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Er...no, the REAL *BIG GUY*!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2004)

Come now Ashy - I use that description to describe myself on some forums, but I'm actually a scrawny streak of piss - you don't need to build up my ego here any further.....


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2004)

Good lord, I leave you two alone for a few minutes and look what happens!  Besides, I'm much bigger than Deadestdai... in probably ever direction, including one very important dimention...

ok... I lied about that last one


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Good lord, I leave you two alone for a few minutes and look what happens!  Besides, I'm much bigger than Deadestdai... in probably ever direction, including one very important *dimention*...




Is that a Freudian slip there, Vendetta?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Dai,

Can you please drop me an email? I'm at ashy***at***enkwell***dot***com

Thanks!


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats it Mr Dai....
  The Curse of All Future Children Will Be Girls has now been activated!
(By the way, your boy child will be slightly effected with a love of Barry Mantilo music)

And damn it all I'm 5'6"! Was taller when I had hair.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

::chuckle::

How'z about some posting in the IC thread??


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

Ashy, could I make a feat change to Kiera.  I found a feat from one of the Forgotten Realms books which would fit perfectly for a cleric of pelor, however it's not for Pelor since FR has different gods.  It's the Initiate of Lathandar feat, he's a good god of the sun and similar things (basically FR splits Pelor up, Ilmater & Lathandar basically take over his role).  It allows the spontaneous casting of spells with the light descriptor or light in the name.  I'd switch out my heightened turning feat (i've already got a great deal of focus on undead and feel it'd be best to broaden a little more).  The pre-reqs are cleric 1 of lathandar (in this case it'd be Pelor).

can I? can I?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Sounds cool... I'm assuming it works just like the clerical ability to drop a prepped spell in lieu of a healing spell?  Post the feat here and let me look it over and I will let ya know.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Just thought I would post this here to see if there was any interest...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=90795


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

Cthulhu ain't so much my cup of tea usually, that and I'm in so many games already.

Here's the feat as requested

*Initiate of Lathandar (Pelor)*
*Prerequisites:* Cleric level 1, patron deity Lathandar (Pelor)
*Benefit:* You can spontaneously cast any spell on your spell list that has the light descriptor or the word light in its name, including light, daylight, and searing light.  This ability works like spontaneous casting cure spells does.  In addition you may add the following spells to your cleric spell list: 1st level – Rosemantle, 3rd level – Sunrise, 5th level – Shield of Lathandar (Pelor), 7th level – Greater Shield of Lathandar (Pelor), 9th level – Undeaths Eternal Foe

It's from Players Guide to Faerun, the spells are uniquely provided by the feat, no one without the feat has access to 'em.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

That sounds fine.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2004)

Will post updated character sheet in a couple days

Where's that crag Ashy?  It looks like a tight send.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hurh??  I don't follow?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2004)

the rock spire in the picture, is it an artist rendering or an actual picture?  tight send would mean a good climb route


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah - it is an actual picture - I don't remember where - I think somewhere in the soutwest... (sorry, I know that does not narrow it down for you much...  )


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

hafrogman - any word on the doc that you were gonna complie?  

Also - I have not heard anything else about battle plans!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 10, 2004)

I copied and pasted all posts through a page or two ago, but now I have something like 200 pages of text to edit.  It'll take a while, but once I've got this part done, keeping it updated should be easier.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Coolness - thanks a ton!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Baja: 



Spoiler



You feel like you are moving along rather stealthily, and do not see anyone else immediately upon the path, which winds up and over the large, jagged jut of rock (as seen in the picture I posted) that seems to be masking the view of your "enemy" from the ground.  However, once you go over that jut, you feel certain that you will be spotted, both from above and below.



Kyron: 



Spoiler



Try as you might, you simply cannot spy an opening *from here*



To all who made a Knowledge (the Forge) check > 10: Seeds is a term used for individuals who have recently arrived to the Forge.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2004)

Were we able to bring the horses, mule, and PC inside the cave?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2004)

> Xerxes grins. "Actually, Barbello didn't bring us here. We are here for... other... reasons.




"Why yes we are here on a secret mission to kill your leaders. Would you care for some Mendehlson or a Brahms tune?"

That's it, our cover's blown, now we must kill them all. 

Baja execute plan Hit 'em all in the head until they're dead.  

One option out of this is to fast talk our way by saying no we were brought by someone besides Barbello and just arrived here now by travel magic not of our control, that's why we weren't taunted and stripped and why we are new here. They didn't speak to us and we don't really understand it. Just that there were black birds (from our intro legends that was a connection to the disappearances) and it was all confusing and then we arrived and must have hit some magic overload because we were then in a different place, the desert.

Or we could just blurt out the truth of our secret mission to these fine folks and recruit them.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2004)

I vote we suddenly point over their shoulders shouting "Look! It's the Goodyear Blimp!" and then make a break for it.

Bluff checks all around please


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Were we able to bring the horses, mule, and PC inside the cave?




Half of the horse (with PC on it) is inside, the mule is outside still (and shivering).


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Why yes we are here on a secret mission to kill your leaders. Would you care for some Mendehlson or a Brahms tune?"
> 
> That's it, our cover's blown, now we must kill them all.
> 
> Baja execute plan Hit 'em all in the head until they're dead.




LOL!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I vote we suddenly point over their shoulders shouting "Look! It's the Goodyear Blimp!" and then make a break for it.
> 
> Bluff checks all around please




ROTFL!!!!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 22, 2004)

Why do I suddenly feel like I'm on "The Weakest Link" and am getting voted off first?

*gulps*
 
 
 
  :\

Actually... I'm glad... this really gave me a chance to express my character some... his way of thinking... why someone who specializes in Telepathy has no telepathic abilities...

We may be due for a fight, but by god, Xerxes is getting fleshed out!

heh. 

I'm guessing no one else is as happy about this as I am


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 22, 2004)

Baja doesn't care.  He's just about seeing those ram-people in an oven roasted vision on silver platters and covered in mint sauce!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

chuckle....I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll give you til this afternoon/evening (real time) to chat amongst yourselves and then we'll move into the next chamber.  All of your questions that fell on deaf ears herein will be answered soon.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

Where's PC???


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2004)

On the horse of course, 'cause no-one can talk to a. . . yeah nevermind.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

Stupid f'n bell, haven't gotten my modem to me yet... grumble grumble


----------



## Ashy (Sep 24, 2004)

Gotcha...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2004)

And all it took was a cup of stew and a halfling batting his eyes to break the crack team and reveal our secret mission.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 30, 2004)

and Xerxes wonders why everyone looked at him like he screwed the pooch.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2004)

Despite the similar sound to the names, Kyron does not make flu vaccines.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 9, 2004)

> Kyron muses about the qualities of their "leaders". It was understandable that the church would appoint one of their own as leader of the mission, but the Xeph! "He's a brilliant psion!" they said and it was true he held true mastery of his mind magery, but he was raw and inexperienced, not yet fully suited to the true war against Evil. The luminous sighed inwardly, although trying not to show any outward signs of his dismay at their group's leaders. Why the church chose to pass over Tristan, an experienced campaigner, for the lieutenant position was beyond him.




Heh... I've been wondering how that phrickin' Xeph got the Lieutenant spot.  He's a total yutz.  Sheesh.  All politics, I tell you!  "We need to hit the dark person demographic." "Affirmative Action" et cetra.  Good god!

Seriously... I have wondered how Xerxes rigged that election.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Heh... I've been wondering how that phrickin' Xeph got the Lieutenant spot.  He's a total yutz.  Sheesh.  All politics, I tell you!  "We need to hit the dark person demographic." "Affirmative Action" et cetra.  Good god!
> 
> Seriously... I have wondered how Xerxes rigged that election.




All politics, Xerxesgate I tell you.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2004)

No wait, he's a telepath, right? They control minds, thats how he won!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 10, 2004)

"These are not the politics you are looking for."

"You may go about your business."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

Heya gang - just wanted to let you all know that I am still out here and am still VERY interested in this game.  Work has been insane for me and most of my net time has been eaten up with job stuff (the nerve of my job!  )  Anywho - look for some more momentum soon!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 11, 2004)

good good


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2004)

RL is far more important than this stuff mate..... _kinda_.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

Look for something from me tonight...


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2004)

Vendetta: "But I'm a telepath who can't control minds, I couldn't have rigged the appointment!"

Voadam: "Sure, that's what you want us to think."

Ashy: "Voadam, Kyron knows Xerxes doesn't have mind control powers and couldn't have done it."

Voadam: "Ah hah! Kyron "knows" this? Very clever Vendetta that is obviously Xerxes' telepathic powers at work on Kyron. Otherwise Kyron couldn't "know" this for sure. Such knowledge is obviously implanted and Kyron therefore rejects it! Kyron turns to Baja and tells him Xerxes stole some of his lizard snacks when he wasn't looking, Kyron says he saw it and thought that stealing Baja's food was an evil thing to do."

Vendetta: "What? Wait, you're being ridiculous, I didn't rig the election and I certainly didn't steal any liza. . ."

Dedestdai: " Baja says 'What? Xeph steal Baja's food?' Baja smashes the little Xeph in head! 'Baja will make snacks of little Xeph! Nasty snack stealer! Bad! Bad!' I rolled an 18."

Vendetta: "Hey! No!"

Voadam: "I cast bless on Baja. Oh right, description. Kyron chants a righteous war dirge of retribution to fill the noble Baja with power to smite the evil Xeph. Divine power courses through the luminous and fills the barbarian and himself with religious fervor to smite most heartily. Kyron will draw his sword next round and join in the smiting."

Ashy: Sigh


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 12, 2004)

Tristan looks in upon the decimation resulting from the battle.  He edits his character sheet until it reads Chaotic Evil.  Then he wades in, sword drawn, and puts to the blade anyone who is still left breathing.  Then he seduces Kiera, declares himself group dictator for life and teaches Raak to fetch his slippers.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

::chuckle::


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 12, 2004)

Deadestdai rolls a critical and deals quintuple damage, rolling up a whopping 163 points damage _before modifiers_ killing the Xeph on the spot.  But the power of the Xeph's mind is *MUCH* greater than his wimpy body and he becomes a ghost-like, ectoplasmic creature that haunts Baja, stealing his food for the rest of eternity.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 12, 2004)

*Baja's stomach rumbles in his sleep and he mumbles something unintelligible, though any that could "actually read minds" in the group would hear his subconcious remarking that this particular dream was bloody silly. No dancing girls or wine anyhere!*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Deadestdai rolls a critical and deals quintuple damage, rolling up a whopping 163 points damage _before modifiers_ killing the Xeph on the spot.  But the power of the Xeph's mind is *MUCH* greater than his wimpy body and he becomes a ghost-like, ectoplasmic creature that haunts Baja, stealing his food for the rest of eternity.





Kyron reviews his books on monster lore, yup, Jade dragons and HUNGRY GHOSTS, he was right all along, the Xeph was evil.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

dai - can you drop me an email please?  Thanks!

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

hehehehehehehehehehhehehe


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> hehehehehehehehehehhehehe




What???


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

your link made me happy


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2004)

*detect magic*

Psionics normally detect as magic but the options are there for either just a third type of magic or separate magic. This affects dispel magic as well.

Supernatural abilities I believe there is a contradiction in some of the PH/SRD charts and so I wanted to check.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

I rule psionics as a whole different beast - they are powers that come from within the person, not an external source; as are supernatural abilities.  In the same manner that detect magic does not reveal if you have a racial ability that acts as a spell (i.e. a drow's levitation ability), it also does not reveal supernatural or psi abilities.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2004)

After my one objection to Kiera's plan is voiced I will go along with whatever the leader decides so that the action keeps going.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Roger that, Vo.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2004)

That will be my standard battle plan for anytime I have an objection to our leader's decisions. Call it Plan Objection SOP.

There now we have another plan. Go team.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

"Yeah run Barbello, I know you don't want to face our 'throw Raak at her' team battle plan. None can withstand the power of a thrown spelleater spider lizard.

None.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

Time to start thinking of speak with dead questions for little ol Yarrish.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 16, 2004)

And Baja and Xerxes....


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Yeah run Barbello, I know you don't want to face our 'throw Raak at her' team battle plan. None can withstand the power of a thrown spelleater spider lizard.
> 
> None.




LOL!

Deadestdai - do not give up!  Baja is not helpless - use what you have on hand and be creative!  Do something with your action - make a Spot check, Listen check - anything....  I am not about killing off characters for no reason.  I give my characters every possible advantage - they are HEROES after all!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, and BTW, I told you guys that you would not be able to guess the NEXT BIG THING (tm)!


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh...Barbello's not that big...she's just a munchkin in a big suit of armour with a feminist attitude...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

"I faithfully serve the Ra'kallio, the lord of Music, Knowledge, the Hearth, and the Heart. I have been his humble priest for some ten years now, since my mentor, Kathis Warmhearth, told me the truth, may he rest in peace upon the hearthstones of our Lord."

From post around 422 on page 22.

I wonder if the "Truth" he was told is significant.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> And Baja and Xerxes....




"Xerxes, now that I have your spirit for questioning where it cannot lie or manipulate us with mind powers, how did you swing the lieutenant position?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Deadestdai - do not give up!  Baja is not helpless - use what you have on hand and be creative!  Do something with your action - make a Spot check, Listen check - anything....  I am not about killing off characters for no reason.  I give my characters every possible advantage - they are HEROES after all!




This is the place to give out of character suggestions, correct? I'll put some in spoilers just in case you don't want kibbitzing.



Spoiler



Unskilled tumble skill check. 

Rage to give yourself more hit points which might be enough to last until someone with healing can get to you.

Angle the glider remains toward a soft dune pile.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I faithfully serve the Ra'kallio, the lord of Music, Knowledge, the Hearth, and the Heart. I have been his humble priest for some ten years now, since my mentor, Kathis Warmhearth, told me the truth, may he rest in peace upon the hearthstones of our Lord."
> 
> From post around 422 on page 22.
> 
> I wonder if the "Truth" he was told is significant.




I don't think "the truth" is so important as "the Heart". . . obviously Yarrish and Barbello had a thing going on in the past, but he scorned her love, and ran away to live in the desert.  Then he was flirting with Kiera, so Barbello showed up to kill him.

Hell hath no fury and all that jazz.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Unskilled tumble skill check.




spoilery advice and comments on Voadam's spoilery advice.



Spoiler



You can't tumble untrained, but I believe you can reduce a fall by 10' with a jump check.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I faithfully serve the Ra'kallio, the lord of Music, Knowledge, the Hearth, and the Heart. I have been his humble priest for some ten years now, since my mentor, Kathis Warmhearth, told me the truth, may he rest in peace upon the hearthstones of our Lord."
> 
> From post around 422 on page 22.
> 
> I wonder if the "Truth" he was told is significant.




SOMEBODY is peeking at spoilers....   :\


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think "the truth" is so important as "the Heart". . . obviously Yarrish and Barbello had a thing going on in the past, but he scorned her love, and ran away to live in the desert.  Then he was flirting with Kiera, so Barbello showed up to kill him.
> 
> Hell hath no fury and all that jazz.




ROTFL!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, gang, I need actions posted from EVERYONE by the end of the day, please.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think "the truth" is so important as "the Heart". . . obviously Yarrish and Barbello had a thing going on in the past, but he scorned her love, and ran away to live in the desert.  Then he was flirting with Kiera, so Barbello showed up to kill him.
> 
> Hell hath no fury and all that jazz.




Ironically, you are close to correct...  Think about what Barbello stands for and what Yarish stands for...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> SOMEBODY is peeking at spoilers....   :\





 :\  you told us to.

Weren't you referring to the spoiler in message 525 to Kiera forge knowledge?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Normally, I do not allow for peekage, unless the player states that it is okay and I have no reason to rule otherwise.  If it was common knowledge, I would just post it in the open.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Deadestdai - do not give up!  Baja is not helpless - use what you have on hand and be creative!  Do something with your action - make a Spot check, Listen check - anything....  I am not about killing off characters for no reason.  I give my characters every possible advantage - they are HEROES after all!




O, I have't given up, not by a long shot. Baja is a fighter by nature and isn't about to let a silly wing-thing end his days. He just saw the euphoria in it all for a second. (And I was waiting to see what the others were going to post as well!  ) 

I'll post his action for ya now.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2004)

Ded, you are an evil man.

"With a grunt and a wiggle that started from the hips, Baja"

Somebody get that image out of my head please, its giving me the creeps.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Waiting on Vendetta's, ferretguy's, and Ferrix's posts...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Didn't I already post in the IC thread? Or are you looking for something more than the initial reaction?


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ded, you are an evil man.
> 
> "With a grunt and a wiggle that started from the hips, Baja"
> 
> Somebody get that image out of my head please, its giving me the creeps.





Great. What started off as an innocent idea has turned into a disgusting image even to me.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Didn't I already post in the IC thread? Or are you looking for something more than the initial reaction?




If you want to take any action, you need to post it ASAP...  You're friends are plummeting from the sky... (hint, hint)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, I need to ask you all somethings:

1. Are you still enjoying the game?
2. Do you feel like you are lost, or do you have a grip on things?  (i.e. Am I being too nebulous?)
3. Is there not enough action?
4. Is there not enough roleplay?
5. Is the pace of the game too slow. too fast, or just right?  (i.e. more posts a day or less, or leave it as is)...

Basically, I just want to make sure that everyone is still having a good time.  I want to continue the game and want to make sure that I am giving everyone what they need...  Feel free to post additional comments as well...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Feeling like we're not getting enough information and thusly things that appear really seem out of our control and we're just reacting.  Not that all of that is a bad thing, but it's a just a comment.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Feeling like we're not getting enough information and thusly things that appear really seem out of our control and we're just reacting.  Not that all of that is a bad thing, but it's a just a comment.




Gotcha.  That is about to change soon.  Also, please remember that you have no limits in this game - you can basically go anywhere and do anything you want...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess was referring explicitely to the immediate situation.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I guess was referring explicitely to the immediate situation.




Understood.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Also, I'm sort of realizing right now that we really do not have anyone who is really good at gathering information.  Which might also be a problem.

No bard, rogue or diviner type.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ok, I need to ask you all somethings:
> 
> 1. Are you still enjoying the game?
> 2. Do you feel like you are lost, or do you have a grip on things?  (i.e. Am I being too nebulous?)
> ...




1 yes.
2 I feel I have a grip on most things, exceptions are our mysterious voice from the introduction and what our big picture plan is (find out who attacks our world and take them down? Is that the seven foul?)
3 I've been generally happy with the action, although I don't want to split the party up again like we were planning, I think that will only lead to some being idle while action happens.
4 Its been good so far
5 I wouldn't want it to slow down.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Also, I'm sort of realizing right now that we really do not have anyone who is really good at gathering information.  Which might also be a problem.
> 
> No bard, rogue or diviner type.




True, but you can always ask questions...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> 1. Are you still enjoying the game?
> 2. Do you feel like you are lost, or do you have a grip on things?  (i.e. Am I being too nebulous?)
> 3. Is there not enough action?
> 4. Is there not enough roleplay?
> 5. Is the pace of the game too slow. too fast, or just right?  (i.e. more posts a day or less, or leave it as is)...




1. Yup
2. I guess the knowledge(forge) checks are kind of strange.  I often feel like it would just be nice to know what Tristan knows, rather than having to make a dice roll in order to learn what I know, so that I know how to react, you know?
3. Depending on the situation with Barbello, I think we could use more action about now, or if the uber-powerful bird lady attacks us. . . WAY TOO much action 
4. 's good.
5. Just about right, I think.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 2. I guess the knowledge(forge) checks are kind of strange.  I often feel like it would just be nice to know what Tristan knows, rather than having to make a dice roll in order to learn what I know, so that I know how to react, you know?




This actually brings up a good point - how much do each of you know about Oathbound and the Forge?  I had toyed around with letting you know most of what is in the books, but I:

1. did not know how many of you had the books
2. did not know how many of you had read the books
3. did not want to REQUIRE that you read the books

which is why I came up with the idea of the Knowledge checks.  This would allow me to give your characters info, as well as possibly slip in clues/homebrew aspects as well.  However, this could just as easily be dealt with in the form of flashbacks to your training or what-have-you...

I am flexible on this and if each of you has a firm knowledge about what the Forge is, how it works, etc, I can just wave my DM wand and presto - no more knowledge checks...  

There would still be a need to restrict some info, of course, as well as inform you of where *my* Forge differs from the way the CS/Sourcebooks are written...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> 2 I feel I have a grip on most things, exceptions are our mysterious voice from the introduction and what our big picture plan is (find out who attacks our world and take them down? Is that the seven foul?)




I think if you talked to your party, most folks would say that voice was the voice of Father.  Your big plan is to find those responsible for invading your world and stop them.  Again, I would expect your party would say that would be the Fowl...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

My oathbound knowledge,

I have fully read and reviewed Wrack and Ruin, Arena, Complete Minions, and the novel. I am mostly through Mysteries of Arena (it's next for me to review followed later by Legacies of the Forge and the Oathbound CS pdf.)

So I have an overview of the forge and a lot of knowledge about Arena in particular and a bunch of the critters and races of Arena but not having delved into the CS in depth I could not tell you much about the other fowl or the full history and workings of the Oaths and related stuff although I have some info from the supplements I have read.

I think the info that has come out in game has been a good intro to the workings of the setting.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I think if you talked to your party, most folks would say that voice was the voice of Father.  Your big plan is to find those responsible for invading your world and stop them.  Again, I would expect your party would say that would be the Fowl...




Who is "Father"?

That is the big plan, but we have to figure out if the Fowl are the Enemy or not, could be but not yet clear. For instance, do they send people out of the world? They pull them in but it has not been established if they send out forces as well.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> True, but you can always ask questions...




I'll have to start doing that with NPCs


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Also, I'm sort of realizing right now that we really do not have anyone who is really good at gathering information.  Which might also be a problem.
> 
> No bard, rogue or diviner type.




Eh, Kiera's a standard cleric with every divine spell known. She can speak with dead which is a huge info gathering resource, but so is just talking to people and asking what you want to know. I'm glad I got some good info out of Yarrish before he bit it.

PC is our man now for world info.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Not much experience with Oathbound, I've got the CS, but I haven't actually sat down and read it.  So yeah, not too much here.

oh... and by diviner, I meant more along the lines of a character who focuses on divination, which Kiera really doesn't do too much of.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> My oathbound knowledge,
> 
> I have fully read and reviewed Wrack and Ruin, Arena, Complete Minions, and the novel. I am mostly through Mysteries of Arena (it's next for me to review followed later by Legacies of the Forge and the Oathbound CS pdf.)
> 
> ...




That's a very good foundation for this game - what about the rest of you?

BTW, what do you think about Forged?  My wife and I edited it!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Who is "Father"?
> 
> That is the big plan, but we have to figure out if the Fowl are the Enemy or not, could be but not yet clear. For instance, do they send people out of the world? They pull them in but it has not been established if they send out forces as well.




"Father" is the only name you know of the man who brought you all together and trained you for this mission.  He is a high-up in the church of Pelor and was only called "Father" by everyone who ever encountered him, so far as you know.  The term also has an emotional connotation for you, as many of you view him as a father figure as well...

You'll have to ask you second question IC...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'll have to start doing that with NPCs




That's what they are there for, ain't it?  


...well, that and watching the horses!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Eh, Kiera's a standard cleric with every divine spell known. She can speak with dead which is a huge info gathering resource, but so is just talking to people and asking what you want to know. I'm glad I got some good info out of Yarrish before he bit it.
> 
> PC is our man now for world info.




Correct and correct.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Not much experience with Oathbound, I've got the CS, but I haven't actually sat down and read it.  So yeah, not too much here.
> 
> oh... and by diviner, I meant more along the lines of a character who focuses on divination, which Kiera really doesn't do too much of.




Gotcha - so the Knowledge checks are useful to you, then?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure if I had more time I'd do more reading of the Oathbound book but I don't really have the urge to read.  I like the surprise and enjoy pestering you


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Welp, I've waited about as long as I can.  Does anybody know what is up with Vendetta???  Unless I see a post in the next 5 mins, I'll have to auto Xerxes...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't own any Oathbound books, and I haven't read any of them at all.  I see why the knowledge checks are useful to provide information that I don't have access to, but I still find myself in a somewhat unusual situation.

Normally, for most characters, my out of character knowledge has to be limited to what the character would know.  Here, the character knows far more than I do, as a player.  Thus, I am supposed to roleplay knowing things, that I, as the player, don't actually know.

I know so little, that I don't know when or where knowledge checks are appropriate, because I don't know what is common/uncommon knowledge.  I suppose I should just start adding "Knowledge (forge) check" to every post, just so that every time something happens, I learn a little more


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry... ISP has been down the past two days... gahd, my life is so shallow that I have nothing to do when this tragedy happens.  Anyway, It seems to be working now so I'll post a reply now, unless Ashy jumped on the auto before I could get back on, which would be fine.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 18, 2004)

woo doggy! I am enjoying this game, although Julian may not have much to say,I will play him as best as I can within his abilities. Definitly havin' fun in this world, although I am a bit lost in where to go I figure Julian is seeing this worlds gods as beings that do need to be stopped if they allow themselves to be so corrupt. Ties in nicely with his old background of taking fighting those that are in power and corrupt.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't own any Oathbound books, and I haven't read any of them at all.  I see why the knowledge checks are useful to provide information that I don't have access to, but I still find myself in a somewhat unusual situation.
> 
> Normally, for most characters, my out of character knowledge has to be limited to what the character would know.  Here, the character knows far more than I do, as a player.  Thus, I am supposed to roleplay knowing things, that I, as the player, don't actually know.
> 
> I know so little, that I don't know when or where knowledge checks are appropriate, because I don't know what is common/uncommon knowledge.  I suppose I should just start adding "Knowledge (forge) check" to every post, just so that every time something happens, I learn a little more




You can do that, no prob, or you can just post an "OOC Note" at the bottom and then ask a question here.  If it is something that I feel your character would know i.e. common knowledge, I will just tell you (all).  If it is something that is considered uncommon knowledge, I will roll the check for you and then spoiler the info for you...  

Fair enough?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sorry... ISP has been down the past two days... gahd, my life is so shallow that I have nothing to do when this tragedy happens.  Anyway, It seems to be working now so I'll post a reply now, unless Ashy jumped on the auto before I could get back on, which would be fine.




Ironically, the solution to the problem that I came up with is NOT AT ALL the solution I originally had in mind, but it seemed to work...fairly well...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> woo doggy! I am enjoying this game, although Julian may not have much to say,I will play him as best as I can within his abilities. Definitly havin' fun in this world, although I am a bit lost in where to go I figure Julian is seeing this worlds gods as beings that do need to be stopped if they allow themselves to be so corrupt. Ties in nicely with his old background of taking fighting those that are in power and corrupt.




Excellent - again, ask questions along your line of thought to those you meet and decide to trust - I am betting that you will find some info you can use...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Just found this - might help bring some of you up to speed a bit...

http://www.oathbound.net/modules/news/

I'm still looking through this, but it is a safe bet that most everything here is going to be IC knowledge...  there's a fair amount of free stuff here as well!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> That's a very good foundation for this game - what about the rest of you?
> 
> BTW, what do you think about Forged?  My wife and I edited it!




It reinforced that the forge is a brutal place with very evil people in power. I remember being surprised that it was as adult as it was and I thought the graphic torture descriptions were over the top (particularly the piercing one).

I remember thinking the protagonist's home world and ethos were not sufficiently established as familiar and normal before he got ripped from it and sent to the Forge where magic is different and his senses and emotions were overwhelmed, I couldn't quite tell what was him acting differently from the setting and changes from what he would normally be like.

It was fun to see things like the underground abandoned buildings, the different bloodholds and the different races interacting.

So I really liked the setting details but was not that entranced by the protagonist (or the piercing torture).


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Yea, looking back on it now, I'd have to agree with you.  I think it gives a pretty good, if not slightly skewed, view of the Forge (i.e. not everyone who rules on the Forge is necessarily evil, there are some good guys out there...)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2004)

Woohoo, combat again! Just wish xerxes and baja were conscious so they didn't have to sit out and watch this one instead of being in it.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2004)

Baja's there in spirit.. O yes.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 23, 2004)

Xerxes is teaching Baja poker.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2004)

Baja like the nudie pictures on the cards... huhur!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's a map that should help a bit. Bear in mind that this is not exact, but it is pretty close.  Also, the ground is not nearly as close as it is in this picture.  In game, the rock outcropping upon which Baja and Xerxes hang is about 300 feet up...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2004)

Kyron won't be running around out here then, lucky his tumble didn't take him off the edge.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja like the nudie pictures on the cards... huhur!




Baja you are a strange fellow, personally I don't really find the naked Xephs that attractive myself. To each their own though. No offense Xerxes and no slight on your artistic abilities.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2004)

(Those as ugly as the albino half-orc, are not hard to please. Afterall, they don't really have much room to start being picky.)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2004)

No worries, not everyone can have _good _ tastes


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 24, 2004)

I for one have good taste....unless you judge me by the company I keep...  

Oh and to let you know Ashy....I'm going to be out of town for a family Vacation..will be back by Sat night (damn right in the middle of a battle no less...)

Just feel free to auto Julian....his priorities are as stated...protect the unconsious ones and try to get at least the psion up...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 24, 2004)

No problem - I'm home for the holiday as well, and my access will be a bit sporadic...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 28, 2004)

Well all being said and done....back again and ready to do whatever it takes to rid this world of those that would subjugate the weak....


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm back as well!  BACK TO THE BATTLE!!!


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 30, 2004)

Irk! Gagging to get in there but waiting to see if Xerxes is up first or Baja?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Hurh?  Isn't it clear from my post?  Baja got the first healing potion....

EDIT: Ah, I see.... Baja is up, Xerxes is not...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2004)

I think next time I will tell my opponent to lay down their sword instead of throw down their sword.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Rotfl!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok, gang - I need Baja's and Kiera's actions, please...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2004)

Kiera weeps bitter tears over the death of her halfling sweetheart/adopted lovechild.

Baja wakes up hungry and reaches for a lizard snack. Finding none as they all spilled out in the crash he eats the Xeph.

Julian smacks himself in the forehead as he realizes the mistake of healing but not feeding the half-orc.

Xerxes of course is eaten. Being eaten is a full round action that provokes an attack of opportunity. Baja bites him again.

Faced with three blazing swords the asherake gives up the Shadow and swears to the Light. He calls down the other lizards who swear alegiance to the luminous warrior as well (they're awakened flying lizards who spit acid doncha know).

The other askerake who went invisible or dimension doored nearby or whatever decides to get in on the ground floor and swears allegiance to Kyron the lightbringer as well. Kyron is now officially a warlord and all his followers convert to LG. Barbello quakes in fear of him and the magic eater throwing plan he has devised to defeat her.

So that takes care of this round.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2004)

Goddamnit! I wrote out a long-sih post and it didn't save!

*grumbles*


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 2, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kiera weeps bitter tears over the death of her halfling sweetheart/adopted lovechild.
> 
> Baja wakes up hungry and reaches for a lizard snack. Finding none as they all spilled out in the crash he eats the Xeph.
> 
> ...




Wait, what does Tristan do?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kiera weeps bitter tears over the death of her halfling sweetheart/adopted lovechild.
> 
> Baja wakes up hungry and reaches for a lizard snack. Finding none as they all spilled out in the crash he eats the Xeph.
> 
> ...




   

ROTFL!!!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I wrote out a long-sih post and it didn't save!
> 
> *grumbles*




Erp!  Sorry, my friend...


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 2, 2004)

OH drats...here I am taking off in the middle of action...well going to Gencon Ashy...go ahead and auto Julian for me please....Will be back late Sunday night...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Xerxes of course is eaten. Being eaten is a full round action that provokes an attack of opportunity. Baja bites him again.



 Can Xerxes manifest powers from inside Baja's gullot?  If so, how much damage does Baja take from indigestion?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> OH drats...here I am taking off in the middle of action...well going to Gencon Ashy...go ahead and auto Julian for me please....Will be back late Sunday night...




Will do!  Have a great time at GenCon SoCal!!    I am also taking off - heading to TN for the night (I've some work to do up there in the morning).  I should have net access tonight though...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Can Xerxes manifest powers from inside Baja's gullot?  If so, how much damage does Baja take from indigestion?




::chuckle::


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, what does Tristan do?




Tristan is the whole linch pin in Kyron's big plan to topple Barbello using the magic eater ("Get her? That's your big plan? Get her?")

Realizing he left the lizard somewhere upstairs and that Barbello could arrive at any time, Tristan races back to find the lizard before Baja gets to him and eats him. Thankfully Baja is distracted by chewing on the Xeph, who manifests veangefully from inside Baja's gullet. Baja is now able to levitate at will and is quite happy with his new floaty powerz.

Finding Raak Tristan is once again the big gun secret weapon and the new warlord's right hand man, feared by all in a just and righteous manner lest he smite them with the loss of their magic (A fate worse than death in high level D&D).


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 2, 2004)

[gesture= "Mr Burns Fingers"]. . . excellent . . .[/gesture]


I've got a lizard and I know how to use it!


. . . can I call you Boss, Boss?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Tristan is the whole linch pin in Kyron's big plan to topple Barbello using the magic eater ("Get her? That's your big plan? Get her?")
> 
> Realizing he left the lizard somewhere upstairs and that Barbello could arrive at any time, Tristan races back to find the lizard before Baja gets to him and eats him. Thankfully Baja is distracted by chewing on the Xeph, who manifests veangefully from inside Baja's gullet. Baja is now able to levitate at will and is quite happy with his new floaty powerz.
> 
> Finding Raak Tristan is once again the big gun secret weapon and the new warlord's right hand man, feared by all in a just and righteous manner lest he smite them with the loss of their magic (A fate worse than death in high level D&D).




LOL!!!!  Oh man - you guys SOOO make pbp worth playing!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Vendetta, ya need to check this out!!!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1885955#post1885955


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . can I call you Boss, Boss?




I am a noble and gracious lord, you may.

These winged beasts that come flock to my new banner, and you my faithful Tristan of the Lizard, shall be my general. So whip these forces into order while I step inside for a moment to heal up before addressing the new recruits.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

'Dai, you out there????  If I don't hear something in the next hour or so, I'll have to auto Baja...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

Good Lord! Updating now!

Many apolo-gies matey! :/


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Good Lord! Updating now!
> 
> Many apolo-gies matey! :/




No prob, but on this last update - let's go with my post - it just clears up things a bit more and lets you know what Baja is up against.  He couldn't just "roll over" given his current location.    Sound cool?


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Back again....Will be posting once again...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> No prob, but on this last update - let's go with my post - it just clears up things a bit more and lets you know what Baja is up against.  He couldn't just "roll over" given his current location.    Sound cool?





Sure thing chief! 

again, sorry for the lapse in ...... Umm..... Posting?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Sure thing chief!
> 
> again, sorry for the lapse in ...... Umm..... Posting?




Cool....

Welcome back, ferretguy!


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 8, 2004)

'tis good to be back...glad I didn't miss much!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just in the nick o' time!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

I need actions from Kiera & Tristan by the mornin' or they'll go auto...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Tag, yer it Ashy!

I should really be working on this paper *sigh* I hate analytic philosophy, so... uninspiring.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 11, 2004)

Yup, I'm it...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Gang, please check out the following post, Kelleris is looking for a couple more players - Ferrix and I are already playing.  Join if you'd like!  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1909605&postcount=28


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Gallery post: Spire-fight...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Gallery post - Spire Fight - end of round 5


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that is the first time I have gotten off eight attacks in a round as a PC.

Woohoo!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think that is the first time I have gotten off eight attacks in a round as a PC.
> 
> Woohoo!




Excellent!!!  

Vendetta - you are correct on your hp total...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2004)

Fear the lightning bolt asheraki!

As soon as I'm not in melee I'll ready a searing light for the blinking wand wielder, unless I'm needed to heal anybody in risk of imminent dieing.

I wasn't sure from the description, is Tristan, dead, at imminent risk of death, or just heavily wounded?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Heavily wounded, I believe...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 22, 2004)

Did my fall all of a sudden get much larger?  You had said it was only 25 feet, or did you just roll near max?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

1d10 per 10 feet, round up...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 22, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> 1d10 per 10 feet, round up...






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Falling Damage: *The basic rule is simple: 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet fallen, to a maximum of 20d6.*
> If a character deliberately jumps instead of merely slipping or falling, the damage is the same but the first 1d6 is nonlethal damage. A DC 15 Jump check or DC 15 Tumble check allows the character to avoid any damage from the first 10 feet fallen and converts any damage from the second 10 feet to nonlethal damage. Thus, a character who slips from a ledge 30 feet up takes 3d6 damage. If the same character deliberately jumped, he takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage and 2d6 points of lethal damage. And if the character leaps down with a successful Jump or Tumble check, he takes only 1d6 points of nonlethal damage and 1d6 points of lethal damage from the plunge.
> Falls onto yielding surfaces (soft ground, mud) also convert the first 1d6 of damage to nonlethal damage. This reduction is cumulative with reduced damage due to deliberate jumps and the Jump skill.




Where did you get 1d10 damage?  No mention of rounding up, also being that Kiera's hanging, did that reduce the height at all?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Erp - old houserule sticking in the brain...  Hanging did not really do much for you, as the asherakes were continually moving up...

2d6: (2 + 5)  = 7 points of falling damage...

Sorry...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 29, 2004)

So, are we on holiday break? When will we start up again?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 29, 2004)

I think most everyone is enjoying the holiday - I can post just about at anytime, but I don't want to run off and leave folks...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm giving Ferrix until tomorrow morning and then I'll auto...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone note the gone till the 4th bit in my sig?

Back now... will catch up


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 4, 2005)

Bah!  once I've read someone's siggy, I never look at it again


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2005)

Are we back then? *excited to see if Baja has smashed someone!*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

What sig???  

We're back - let the bashing begin!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Anyone note the gone till the 4th bit in my sig?
> 
> Back now... will catch up




I have avatars and sigs turned off.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey everyone, I need to close this thread fairly soon (your getting to the 500 post limit that I'm supposed to enforce when possible). If you would be so kind as to start a new out of character thread, I'd like to close this one.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

Will we still be able to access this thread?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

To read, but not to write. You lose the ability to post new posts, and to edit posts (though I can open it up for editing when the need arrises).

*Edit:* Note that I don't have to close the thread, just so long as you start using a new thread.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

Roger - creating a new thread as we speak!


----------

